# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Sot, 129 vjet nga lindja e alfabetit shqip

## Albo

*Sot, 129 vjet nga lindja e alfabetit shqip* 

Miratimi i projektit te alfabetit kombetar te gjuhes shqipe me 6 mars te vitit 1879 perben nje ngjarje te rendesishme ne historine e Shqiperise. Nismen per zgjidhjen e kesaj detyre e mori persiper Komiteti i Stambollit, i cili formoi nje komision me pjesemarrjen e patrioteve Jani Vreto, Pashko Vasa, Sami Frasheri, etj. Ne vitin 1879, para ketij komisioni te alfabetit u paraqiten kater projekte te ndryshme, te cilat u diskutuan duke patur parasysh kriteret shkencore, politike dhe praktike qe duheshin per gjuhen shqipe. 

Nga keto projekte ky komision me 6 mars te vitit 1879 miratoi alfabetin e Sami Frasherit (i njohur me vone si alfabeti i Stambollit), qe bazohej ne alfabetin latin. Pikerisht ky alfabet do te ishte me vone edhe projekti i alfabetit kombetar te gjuhes shqipe. Komisioni i alfabetit botoi vepren e pare me alfabetin me titull "Alfabetare e gjuhes shqipe", e cila permbante pervec alfabetit te Stambollit, disa shkrime mesimore te pergatitura nga Sami Frasheri, Pashko Vasa, Jani Vreto, etj. 

Pervec alfabetit te Stambollit, po kete vit u mblodh nje konference ne Stamboll, ku perfaqesohej popullsia shqiptare e tri besimeve dhe e krahinave kryesore te vendit nga Kosova deri ne Cameri. Konferenca themeloi "Shoqerine e Stambollit" dhe miratoi kanonizmen e saj. Kryetar i kesaj shoqerie u zgjodh Sami Frasheri. Qellimi kryesor i saj ishte botimi me alfabetin e Stambollit te librave shkollore qe do te sherbenin si berthame e rrjetit arsimor kombetar. 

KJ

----------


## ardit88

6 mars i vitit 1879 eshte nje nder ditet me te arrira te historise se Shqiperise
Ajo mund te barazohet me diten e pavaresise.

----------


## bili99

6 Mars 1879  Alfabeti  i  Stambollit

Gezuar  te  gjithe  shqiptarve  ne  bote    ,  gezuar  per  kete  Dite  te  uruar  te  kombit.
Dite  qe    u  vulos  mbijetesa  jone  si  shqiptare..
Rrofsh  Albo,  qe  na  ke  perkujtuar  kete  ngjarje.Ne harrojme     se  si  mberrime  deri  ketu, jeta  na  ka  marre  perpara  ,  edhe  tash  qe   shtyp shkronjat  ketu     u    detyrohem   Engjujve  te  Arsimit  ,  atyre  qe  me   bene   shqiptare   ne  praktike..
Lavdi  Rilindasve  tane   shpirtndritur....I  paramendoj  sa  te  gezuar  kane  qene  paraardhsit  tane  ate  dite, themeltaret  e  alfabetit  , mbrojtesit  e  kombit.
Na  dhane  mjetin kryesor   per  te  jetuar  si   njerez  dhe  si  shqiptare,   jane  ne  themel  edhe  te  ketij  Forumi  Shqiptar..Gjuha  e  shkruar  i  jep  emer   nje  kombi,  gjuha  e  shkruar   e  mban  gjalle  nje  komb...une  femiun  tim  te  pare   e  kam  emeruar    Abetare..(1987...te  gjitha  numrat  perputhen apo jo?  1879)..................Gezuar*

me  nderime,
bili99

----------


## DAJO

Krijimi i alfabetit te shqipes, i dha mundesi trashegimit te vlerave te kombit , mbrojti shqiptarine nga shfarosja qe iu kanos pak me vone(ne fillimet e shek XX) . 
Alfabeti (abetarja) i dha goje shqiptarise, ky ishte gjenialiteti i mendjeve te ndritura ne mergim dhe akoma nuk e besoj se c'mund te bej nje grup njerezish per nje komb. Pa ndonje fitim, pa ndonje detyrim, pa ndonje medalje, pa kerkuar fame, thjesht u dhimbte ajo toke dhe u kerkonte ndihme. Ata nuk ishin politikane, ata ishin PATROTE.
Dhe Ata e dhane ndihmen me menyren me te larte, i dhane Shqiperise PAVDEKESINE.
Perulje perpara RILINDASVE, ushqimit te patriotizmit shqiptar, shpetimit te MADH!

----------


## edspace

Mirë në temat e tjera, por edhe në temën e alfabetit nuk i përdorni *ë*-të e *ç*-të?!

----------


## Ali Baba Tepele

> Mirë në temat e tjera, por edhe në temën e alfabetit nuk i përdorni *ë*-të e *ç*-të?!


Mirë e ke ti po..ku te gjej ë-në dhe ç-në greku?Janë disa që hyjnë në forum si ujku që hyri në vathë,i veshur me gunë!

----------


## bili99

Gabimet  drejtshkrimore  nuk  i  zvoglojne vleren  nje  qellimi  ,nje  urimi fisnik, as   ne  nje  teme   si  kjo  e  alfabetit.Ne  nje   teme   perkujtimi per  nje  pervjetor  , shkon  me  mire  nje  urim   qoft  edhe  me  gabime,  se  sa  nje  kritike  dhe  se  sa nje  paragjykim  ...Babushi  im  thote:"Shqiptaret  edhe  duke  henger mjalte  ,te   idhet  ta  bejne  jeten"..Gezuar  pra  kjo  Dite  e  bekuar   me  shume  per  ata  qe  shkruajn  pa  gabime  drejtshkrimore..por  edhe  per  te  gjithe  shqipetaret   bile  edhe  per  analfabetet.

----------


## MaDaBeR

Sot eshte nje dite e bekuar per te gjithe Shqiptaret. Si sot e 129 vjet me pare Shqiptaret institucionalizuan gjuhen Shqipe, nje nga gjuhet me te vjetra te Europes. Kjo dite i parapriu dhe Pavaresise se Shqiperise si nje shtet sovarn. Urime urime.

----------


## antipedagog

te jemi te sinqerte punen qe kane bere patriotet tane te rilindjes kombetare nuk do arrijne ta bejne asnjehere, as shqiptaret e ketij shekulli e as shqiptaret e dhjete shekujve me vone. ata udhehiqeshin nga ideali kombetar dhe benin cdo gje per te pa kerkuar asnje shperblim. nese sot shqiperia do te kishte te njejtin problem pra sdo te kishte nje alfabet kjo gjendje do te vazhdonte per dhjetra vite. dhe kjo, jo se tani ska intelektuale apo gjuhetare te arrire, por sepse te gjithe ato e kane mendjen vetem tek leku, e vetem tek leku. truri i tyre punon per mire vetem ne ato caste kur xhepat u jane ngrohur. respekte

----------


## Milkway

Kjo eshte nje nga ditet me te lavdishme te te gjitha koherave per shqiptaret sepse me kete akte historik nuk kishim mundur te benim aktet tjera .

----------


## DI_ANA

Gjuha shqipe bën pjesë në familjen e gjuhëve indoevropiane, ku futen gjuhët indoiranike, greqishtja, gjuhët romane, gjuhët sllave, gjuhët gjermane, etj. Ajo formon një degë të veçantë në këtë familje gjuhësore dhe nuk ka ndonjë lidhje prejardhjeje me asnjerën prej gjuhëve të sotme indoevropiane. Karakteri indoevropian i shqipes, përkatësia e saj në familjen gjehësore indoevropiane, u arrit të përcaktohej e të vërtetohej që nga mesi i shekullit XIX, në sajë të studimeve të gjuhësisë historike krahasuese.
Ishte sidomos merita e njerit prej themeluesve kryesorë të këtij drejtimi gjuhësor, dijetarit të njohur gjerman Franz Bopp, që vërtetoi me metoda shkencore përkatësinë e gjuhës shqipe në familjen gjuhësore indoevropiane. F Bopp i kushtoi këtij problemi një vepër të veçantë me titull “Ueber das Albanesische in scinen verwandtschaftlichen Bezichungen”, botuar në vitin 1854.
Në ndarjen e gjuhëve indoevropiane në dy grupe: në gjuhë lindore ose satem dhe në gjujë perëndimore ose kontum, shqipja shkon me gjuhët lindore (satem), bashkë me gjuhët indoiranike, gjuhët balto-sllave dhe armenishten.

Origjina
Problemi i origjnës së gjuhës shqipe është një nga problemet shumë të debatuara të shkencës gjuhësore. Ajo e ka burimin, pa dyshim, prej njerës nga gjuhët e lashta të Gadishullit të Ballkanit, ilirishtes ose trakishtes. Në literaturën gjuhësore qarkullojnë dy teza themelore për origjinën e shqipes: teza e origjinës ilire dhe teza e origjinës traka. Teza ilire ka gjetur mbështetje më të gjerë historike dhe ghuhësore. Ajo është formuar që në shekullin XVIII në rrethet e historianëve.
Përpjekjen e parë shkencore për të shpjeguar origjinën e shqiptarëve dhe të gjuhës së tyre, e bëri historiani suedez Hans Erich Thunmann në veprën e tij “Undersuchunger liber di Geschichte der Östlichen europäischen Völker” Leipzig 1774. Ai, duke u mbështetur në burime historike latine e bizantine dhe në të dhëna gjuhësore e onomastike, arriti në përfundimin se shqiptarët janë vazhduesit autoktonë të popullsisë së lashtë ilire, e cila nuk u romanizua siç ndodhi me popullsinë trako-dake, paraardhëse të rumunëve.
Tezea e origjinës ilire te shqipertarëve është mbështetur nga albanolugu i mirënjohur australian Johannas Georges von Hahn në veprën e tij Albanesische Stidien,publikuar më 1854
Që nga ajo kohë deri në ditët tona, një varg dijetarësh të shquar historianë, arkeologë e gjuhëtarë, kanë sjellë duke plotësuar njeri tjetrin, një sërë argumentesh historike dhe gjuhësore, që mbështesin tezën e origjinës dhe të shqiptarëve dhe të gjuhës së tyre. Disa nga keto argumente themelore, jane:
1. Shqiptarët banojnë sot në një pjesë të trojeve, ku në periudhën antike kanë banuar fise ilire; nga ana tjetër në burimet historike nuk njihet ndonjë emigrim i shqiptarëve nga vise të tjera për t’u vendosur në trojet e sotme.
2. Një pjesë e elementeve gjuhësore: emra sendesh, fisesh, emra njerëzish, glosa, etj., që janë njohur si ilire, gjejnë shpjegim me anë të gjuhës shqipe.
3. Format e toponimeve të lashta të trojeve ilire shqiptare, të krahasuara me format përgjegjëse të sotme, provojnë se ato jane zhvilluar sipas rregullave të fonetikës historike të shqipes, dmth kanë kaluar pa ndërprerje nëpër gojën e një popullsie shqipfolëse.
4. Marrëdhëniet e shqipes me greqishtjen e vjetër dhe me latinishten, tregojnë se shqipja është formuar dhe ështe zhvilluar në fqinjësi me këto dy gjuhë këtu në brigjet e Adriatikut dhe të Jonit.
5. Të dhënat arkeologjike dhe ato të kulturës materiale e shpirtërore, dëshmojnë se ka vijimësi kulturore nga ilirët antikë te shqiptarët e sotëm.
Nga të gjithë këto argumente, të paraqitur në mënyrë të përmbledhur, rezulton se teza e origjinës ilire e gjuhës shqipe, është teza më e mbështetur nga ana historike dhe gjuhësore.

----------


## DI_ANA

Fillimet e shkrimit të gjuhës shqipe.

Shqipja është një nga gjuhët e lashta të Ballkanit, por e dokumentuar me shkrim mjaft vonë, në shekullin XV, ashtu si rumanishtja.
Dokumenti i parë i shkruar në gjuhën shqipe, është ajo që quhet “Formula e pagëzimit”, e vitit 1462. Eshtë një fjali e shkurtër në gjuhën shqipe “Unte paghesont premenit Atit et birit et spertit senit”, që gjendet në një qarkore të shkruar në latinisht nga Kryepeshkopi i Durrësit Pal Engjëlli, bashkëpunëtor i ngushtë i Skënderbeut.
Pal Engjëlli, gjatë një vizite në Mat, vuri re shrregullime në punë të ushtrimit të fesë dhe me këtë rast, ai la me shkrim disa porosi dhe udhëzime për klerin katolik, ndër të cilat edhe formulën e mësipërme, të cilën mund ta përdornin prindërit për të pagëzuar fëmijtë e tyre, në rastet kur nuk kishin mundësi t’i dërgonin në kishë, ose kur nuk kishte prift. Formula është shkruar me alfabetin latin dhe në dialektin e veriut (gegërisht).
“Formula e pagëzimit” është gjetur në Bibliotekën Laurentiana të Milanos nga historiani i njohur rumun Nikolla Jorga dhe është botuar prej tij në vitin 1915 në “Notes et extraits pour servir l’histoire des croisades au XV siecle IV, 1915”.
Më pas, një botim filologjik të këtij dokumenti, bashkë me riprodhimin fotografik të tij, e bëri filologu francez Mario Rognes në “Recherches sur les anciens textes albanais”, Paris 1932.
Dokumenti i dytë, i shkruar në gjuhën shqipe është Fjalorthi i Arnold von Harfit, i vitit 1496. Udhëtari gjerman Arnold von harf, nga fshati i Këlnit, në vjeshtë të vitit 1496, ndërmori një udhëtim pelegrinazhi për në “vendet e shenjta”. Gjatë udhëtimit kaloi edhe nëpër vendin tonë, gjatë bregdetit, duke u ndalur në Ulqin, Durrës e Sazan dhe për nevoja praktike të rrugës shënoi 26 fjalë, 8 shprehje dhe numërorët 1 deri më 10 dhe 100 e 1000, duke i shoqëruar me përkthimin gjermanisht. Ky Fjalorth u botua për herë të parë më 1860 në Këln, nga E.von Grote.
I fundit të shekullit XV ose i fillimit të shekullit XV është edhe një tekst tjetër i shkruar në gjuhën shqipe dhe i gjendur brenda një dorëshkrimi grek të shekullit XIV në Bibliotekën Ambrosiana të Milanos. Teksti përmban pjesë të përkthyera nga Ungjilli i Shën Mateut, etj. Ai është shkruar në dialektin e jugut dhe me alfabet grek. Ky tekst i shqipes i shkruar , njihet në literaturën shqiptare me emrin “Ungjilli i Pashkëve”.
Këto dokumente nuk kanë ndonjë vlerë letrare, por paraqesin interes për historinë e gjuhës së shkruar shqipe. Shqipja, që në fillimet e shkrimit të saj, dëshmohet e shkruar në të dy dialektet, në dialektin e veriut (gegërisht) dhe në alfabetin e jugut (toskërisht), si dhe me dy alfabete, me alfabetin latin dhe me alfabetin grek, gjë që tregon se kultura shqiptare ishte njëkohësisht nën ndikimin e kulturës latine dhe të kulturës greko-bizantine.
Libri i parë i shkruar në gjuhën shqipe, që njohim deri më sot, është “Meshari” i Gjon Buzukut, i vitit 1555, i cili shënon edhe fillimin e letërsisë së vjetër shqiptare. Nga ky libër, na ka arritur vetëm një kopje, që ruhet në Bibliotekën e Vatikanit. Libri përmban 220 faqe, të shkruara në dy shtylla. “Meshari” i Gjon Buzukut është përkthimi në shqip i pjesëve kryesore të liturgjisë katolike, ai përmban meshet e të kremteve kryesore të vitit, komente të librit të lutjeve, copa nga Ungjilli dhe pjesë të ritualit dhe të katekizmit. Pra, ai përmban pjesët që i duheshin meshtarit në praktikën e përditëshme të shërbimeve fetare. Duket qartë, se kemi të bëjmë me një nismë të autorit, me një përpjekje të tij, për të futur gjuhën shqipe në shërbimet fetare katolike. Pra, edhe për gjuhën shqipe, ashtu si për shumë gjuhë të tjera, periudha letrare e saj nis me përkthime tekstesh fetare.
Libri i parë në gjuhën shqipe, “Meshari” i Gjon Buzukut, u zbulua për herë të parë në Romë nga njeri prej shkrimtarëve të veriut, Gjon Nikollë Kazazi. Por libri humbi përsëri dhe u rizbulua më 1909 nga peshkopi Pal Skeroi, gjurmues dhe studiues i teksteve të vjetra. Në vitin 1930, studiuesi nga Shkodra Jystin rrota vajti në Romë, bëri tri fotokopje të librit dhe i solli në Shqipëri. Në vitin 1968 libri u botua i transliteruar dhe i transkriptuar, i pajisur me shënime kritike dhe me një studim të gjerë hyrës nga gjuhëtari i shquar, prof.E.Çabej. Në mënyrë të pavarur, tekstin e Buzukut, e pati transkriptuar edhe studiuesi N.Resuli.
“Meshari” i Gjon Buzukut është shkruar në gegërishten veriore (veriperëndimore), me alfabet latin, të plotësuar me disa shkronja të veçanta. Libri ka një fjalor relativisht të pasur dhe ortografi e forma gramatikore përgjithësisht të stabilizuara, çka dëshmon për ekzistencën e një tradite të mëparshme të të shkruarit të shqipes.
Prof.Eqerem Çabej, që ishte marrë gjerësisht me veprën e Gjon Buzukut, ka arritur në përfundimin, se gjuha e saj “nuk është një arë fare e papunuar”. “Duke e shkruar me një vështrim më objektiv këtë tekst – pohon ai – nga gjuha e rrjedhëshme që e përshkon fund e majë atë dhe nga mënyra, me gjithë lëkundjet e shpeshta, mjaft konseguente e shkrimit, arrin të bindet njeriu, se në Shqipëri ka qenë formuar që më parë, së paku që në mesjetën e vonë, një traditë letrare me shkrime liturgjike”. Kjo tezë, sipas autorit, gjen mbështetje edhe nga gjendja kulturore e Shqipërisë mesjetare; “shkalla e kulturës së popullit shqiptar në atë kohë nuk ka qenë ndryshe nga ajo e vendeve perreth, sidomos e atyre të brigjeve të Adriatikut”.
Për nje traditë të shkrimit të shqipes para shekullit XV, flasin edhe disa dëshmi të tjera të tërthorta.
Kleriku francez Gurllaume Adae (1270-1341), i cili shërbeu për shumë kohë (1324-1341), si Kryepeshkopi i Tivarit dhe pati mundësi t’i njihte mirë shqiptarët, në një relacion me titull “Directorium ad passagium faciendum ad terrom sanctam”, dërguar mbretit të Francës Filipit VI, Valua, studiuan ndër të tjera: “Sado që shqiptarët kanë një gjuhë të ndryshme nga latinishtja, prapësëprapë, ata kanë në perdorim dhe në të gjithë librat e tyre shkronjën latine”. Pra, ky autor flet për libra në gjuhën e shqiptarëve, duke dhënë kështu një dëshmi se shqipja ka qenë shkruar para shekullit XV.
Edhe humanisti i shquar Marin Barleti, në veprën e tij “De obsi dione scodrensi” (Mbi rrethimin shkodran), botuar në Venedik, më 1504, duke folur për qytetin e Shkodrës, bën fjalë për fragmente të shkruara in vernacula lingua, dmth në gjuhën e vendit, të cilat flasin për rindërtimin e qytetit të Shkodrës.
Këto dëshmi të G.Adae dhe të M.Barletit, dy njohës të mirë të shqiptarëve dhe të vendit të tyre, janë në pajtim edhe me të dhënat historike për këtë periudhë, të cilat flasin për një nivel ekonomik e kulturor të zhvilluar të viseve shqiptare në shekullin XIV dhe në fillim të shekullit XV. Në atë periudhë, në veri dhe në jug të Shqipërisë, lulëzuan ekonomikisht Durrësi, Kruja, Berati, Vlora, të cilat u bënë qendra të rëndësishme tregtare, zejtare dhe kulturore.
Këto janë dëshmi që e bëjnë të besueshme ekzistencën e një tradite më të herëshme shkrimi të shqipes, megjithatë, deri sa kërkimet të mos kenë nxjerre në dritë ndonjë libër tjetër, “Meshari” i Gjon Buzukut do të vijojë të mbetet libri i parë i shkruar në gjuhën shqipe dhe vepra e parë e letërsisë shqiptare.
Në shekullin XVI i ka fillimet edhe letërsia në gjuhën shqipe te arbëreshët e Italisë. Vepra e parë e letërsisë arbëreshe në gjuhën shqipe dhe vepra e dytë për nga vjetërsia, pas asaj të Buzukut, është ajo e priftit arbëresh Lekë Matrenga “E mbesuame e krishterë….”, e botuar në vitin 1592. Eshtë një libër i vogël me 28 faqe, përkthim i një katekizmi. Libri është shkruar në dialektin e jugut, me alfabet latin, plotësuar me disa shkronja të veçanta për të paraqitur ato tinguj të shqipes, që nuk i ka latinishtja.
Një zhvillim më të madh njohu lëvrimi i gjuhës shqipe në shekullin XVII, nën penën e një vargu autorësh, si Pjetër Budi, Frang Bardhi dhe Pjetër Bogdani, të cilët nuk bënë vetëm përkthime, por shkruan edhe vepra origjinale,
Frang Bardhi, në vitin 1635, hartoi të parin fjalor, “Fjalorin latinisht-shqip”, me të cilin mund të thuhet, se zë fill shkenca gjuhësore shqiptare. Gjatë Rilindjes Kombëtare, në shekullin XIX, në kushte të reja historike, lëvrimi dhe përparimi i gjuhës shqipe hyri në një etapë të re. Në këtë periudhë u bënë përpjekje të vetëdishme për të ndërtuar nje gjuhë letrare kombëtare, standartizimi i së cilës u arrit në shekullin XX.

Dialektet e gjuhës shqipe
Gjuha shqipe ka dy dialekte kryesore, dialektin e veriut ose gegërishten dhe dialektin e jugut ose toskërishten. Kufiri natyror që i ndan në vija të përgjithëshme këto dialekte, është lumi i Shkumbinit, që kalon nëpër Elbasan, në Shqipërinë e mesme. Në anën e djathtë të Shkumbinit shtrihet dialekti verior (gegërishtja), në anën e majtë të tij, dialekti jugor (toskërishtja).
Dallimet midis dialekteve të shqipes nuk janë të mëdha, folësit e tyre kuptohen pa vështirësi njeri me tjetrin. Megjithatë, ekzistojnë disa dallime në sistemin fonetik dhe në strukturën gramatikore e në leksik, nga të cilët më kryesorët jane: dialekti i veriut ka zanore gojore dhe hundore, kurse dialekti i i jugut, vetëm zanore gojore; togut ua të toskërishtes, gegërishtja i përgjigjet me togun ue (grua ~ grue); togut nistor va të toskërishtes, gegërishtja i përgjigjet me vo (vatër ~ votër); â-së hundore të theksuar të gegërishtes, toskërishtja i përgjigjet me ë të theksuar (nânë ~ nënë).
Dialekti i jugut ka dukurinë e retacizmit (kthimin e n-së ndërzanore në r (ranë ~ rërë), që në gegërisht mungon; në toskërisht, grupet e bashkëtingëlloreve mb, nd, etj. Ruhen të plota, kurse në gegërisht, janë asimiluar ne m, n, (mbush ~ mush, vend ~ ven). Në sistemin morfologjik, dialekti i veriut ka formën e paskajores së tipit me punue, kurse toskërishtja në vend të saj, përdor lidhoren të punoj. Forma e pjesores në toskërisht, del me mbaresë, kurse në gegërisht, pa mbaresë (kapur ~ kapë), etj. Dialekti I jugut ka format e së ardhmes: do të punoj dhe kam për të punuar , ndërsa dialekti I veriut përveç formave të mësipërme ka formën kam me punue.

----------


## DI_ANA

Shqipja standarte

Formimi i gjuhës letrare kombëtare të njësuar (gjuha standarte), si varianti më i përpunuar i gjuhës së popullit shqiptar, ka qenë një proòes i gjatë, që ka filluar që në shekujt XVI-XVIII, por përpunimi i saj hyri në një periudhë të re, në shekullin XIX, gjatë Rilindjes Kombëtare.
Ne vitin 1824 Naum Veqilharxhi filloi punen per te krijuar alfabetin shqip dhe ne vitin 1844 dhe 1845 u botua “Evetar”-i. Vaqilharxhi ishte i pari qe shprehu qellimet e Rilindjes Kombetare Shqipëtare nëpërmjet traktatit të tij, parathënies së “Evetr”-it të pare dhe shume shkrimeve të tjera.
Në programin e Rilindjes, mësimi dhe lëvrimi i gjuhës amtare, përpjekjet për pasurimin e saj dhe pastrimin nga fjalët e huaja dhe të panevojëshme, zinin një vend qëndror. Gjatë kësaj periudhe, u zhvillua një veprimtari e gjerë letrare, kulturore dhe gjuhësore.
Në vitin 1879, u krijua “Shoqata e të shtypurit shkronja shqip”, që i dha një shtysë të re kësaj veprimtarie. U hartuan gramatikat e para me synime normative dhe u bë hapi i parë për hartimin e një fjalori kombëtar i gjuhës shqipe, që është “Fjalori i Gjuhës Shqipe” i Kostandin Kristoforidhit, i botuar pas vdekjes së autorit, më 1904.
Gjatë periudhës së Rilindjes Kombëtare, u arrit të përvijoheshin dy variante letrare të kombit shqiptar, varianti letrar jugor dhe varianti letrar verior. U bënë gjithashtu, përpjekje për afrimin e këtyre varianteve dhe për njësimin e gjuhës letrare. Detyra e parë që duhej zgjedhur, ishte njësimi i alfabetit. Deri atëhere, shqipja ishte shkruar në disa alfabete: alfabeti latin, alfabeti grek, alfabeti turko-arab dhe alfabete të veçanta. Këtë detyrë e zgjidhi Kongresi i Manastirit, i mbledhur më 14 deri më 22 Nentor të vitit 1908, në qytetin e Manastirit, që sot ndodhet në Maqedoni. Ne këtë Kongres, pas shumë diskutimesh, u vendos që të përdorej një alfabet i ri, i mbështetur tërësisht në alfabetin latin, i plotesuar me nëntë digrame (dh, gj, ll, nj, rr, sh, th, xh, zh), dhe me dy shkronja me shenja diakritike (ç, ë), është alfabeti që ka edhe sot në perdorim gjuha shqipe. Kongresi e la të lire edhe përdorimin e alfabetit të Stambollit, që kishte mjaft përhapje, por koha ja leshoi vendin alfabetit të ri, që u paraqit në Kongres, pra alfabetit të sotëm.
Një hap tjetër për njësimin e gjuhës letrare shqipe, bëri “Komisioni letrar shqip”, që u mblodh në Shkodër në vitin 1916. Komisioni nënvizoi si detyrë themelore lëvrimin e gjuhës letrare shqipe dhe zhvillimin e letërsisë shqiptare. Ky komision gjuhëtarësh e shkrimtarësh, krijuar për të ndihmuar në formimin e një gjuhe letrare të përbashkët përmes afrimit të dy varianteve letrare në përdorim, vlerësoi variantin letrar të mesëm, si një urë në mes toskërishtes dhe gegërishtes dhe përcaktoi disa rregulla për drejtshkrimin e tij, të cilat ndikuan në njësimin e shqipes së shkruar.
Vendimet e Komisionit letrar shqip për gjuhën letrare e për drejtshkrimin e saj, u miratuan më vonë edhe nga Kongresi Arsimor i Lushnjës (1920) dhe vijuan te zbatoheshin deri në Luftën e Dytë Botërore.
Pas Luftës së dytë Botërore, puna për njesimin e gjuhës letrare kombëtare (gjuhës standarte) dhe të drejtshkrimit të saj, nisi te organizohet nga Instituti i Shkencave. U krijuan komisione të posaçme për hartimin e projekteve të drejtshkrimit. Kështu, u hartuan disa projekte në vitet 1948, 1951, 1953 e 1956. U organizuan gjithashtu, dy konferenca shkencore në vitin 1952, për të diskutuar për problemin e gjuhës letrare.
Me 1967, u botua nga Instituti i Historisë dhe i Gjuhësisë, projekti i ri “Rregullat e drejtshkrimit të shqipes”. Ky projekt filloi të zbatohet në të gjithë hapsiren shqiptare, në Republikën e Shqipërisë, në Kosovë dhe në Mal të Zi. Ndërkohë, perpjekje për njesimin e gjuhes letrare dhe të drejtshkrimit të saj, bëheshin edhe në Kosove.
Në vitin 1968, u mblodh Konsulta Gjuhësore e Prishtinës, e cila, e udhëhequr nga parimi “një komb-një gjuhë letrare”, vendosi që projekti i ortografisë i vitit 1968, posa të miratohej e të merrte formën zyrtare në Republikën e Shqipërisë, do të zbatohej edhe në Kosovë. Vendimet e kësaj Konsulte kanë qenë me rëndësi të jashtëzakonshme për njesimin e gjuhes letrare kombëtare shqipe.
Projekti “Rregullat e drejtshkrimit të shqipes “ i vitit 1967, pas një diskutimi publik, ai u paraqit për diskutim në Kongresin e Drejtshkrimit të Shqipes, qe u mblodh në Tiranë, në vitin 1972, i cili ka hyrë në historinë e gjuhes shqipe dhe të kulturës shqiptare, si Kongresi i njësimit të gjuhës letrare kombëtare.
Kongresi i Drejtshkrimit të Shqipes, në të cilin morën pjesë delegatë nga të gjitha rrethet e Shqipërisë, nga Kosova, nga Maqedonia dhe nga Mali i Zi dhe nga arbëreshet e Italisë, pasi analizoi të gjithë punën e berë deri atëhere për njesimin e gjuhës letrare, miratoi një rezolutë, në të cilën përveç të tjerash, pohohet se “populli shqiptar ka tashmë një gjuhë letrare të njësuar”.
Gjuha letrare kombëtare e njësuar (gjuha standarte), mbështetej kryesisht në variantin letrar të jugut, sidomos në sistemin fonetik por në të janë integruar edhe elemente të variantit letrar të veriut.
Pas Kongresit të Drejtshkrimit, janë botuar një varg vepra të rëndësishme, që kodifikojnë normat e gjuhës standarte, sic janë “Drejtshkrimi i gjuhes shqipe” (1973), “Fjalori i gjuhës së sotme letrare (1980), Fjalori i shqipes së sotme (1984), Fjalori Drejtshkrimor i gjuhës shqipe (1976), Gramatika e gjuhës së sotme shqipe I Morfologjia (1995), II Sintaksa (1997).

Veçori tipologjike të shqipes së sotme standarte.
Nga ana strukturore, paraqitet sot si një gjuhë sintetiko-analitike, me një mbizotërim të tipareve sintetike dhe me një prirje drejt analitizmit. Një pjesë e mirë e tipareve të saj fonetike dhe gramatikore, janë të trashëguara nga një periudhë e lashtë indoevropiane, një pjesë tjeter janë zhvillime te mëvonshme.
Shqipja ka sot një sistem fonologjik të vetin, që përbëhet nga shtatë fonema zanore dhe 29 fonema bashkëtingëllore. Shkruhet me alfabet latin të caktuar në vitin 1908 në Kongresin e Manastirit.
Alfabeti i shqipes ka 36 shkronja, nga të cilat 25 janë të thjeshta (a, b, c, d, e, f, g, h, i, j, k, l, m, n, o, p, q, r, s, t, u, v, x, y, z), 9 janë bigrame (dh, gj, ll, nj, rr, sh, th, xh, zh) dhe 2 me shkronja diakritike (ë, ç).
Shqipja ka theks intensiteti dhe përgjithësisht të palëvizshëm gjate fleksionit. Në shumicen e rasteve, sidomos në sistemin emëror, theksi bie në rrokjen e parafundit.
Shqipja ka një sistem të zhvilluar (të pasur) formash gramatikore, ka një sistem lakimi binar: lakimin e shquar dhe të pashquar, ruan ende mirë format rasore (ka pesë rasa), sistemin prej tri gjinish (mashkullore, femërore dhe asnjanëse), kjo e fundit po shkon drejt zhdukjes, mbahet vetëm në një kategori të veçantë emrash foljorë, të tipit: të shkruarit, të menduarit, etj.
Sistemi emëror ka trajtë të shquar dhe të pashquar dhe për pasojë, edhe lakim të shquar e të pashquar; nyja shquese është e prapavendosur si në rumanisht dhe në bullgarisht; ka nyje të përparme te emrat në rasen gjinore (i, e malit) dhe te mbiemrat e nyjshëm (i mirë, i vogël, etj)., te emrat asnjanës të tipit të folurit, etj. Përvec fleksionit me mbaresa të veçanta, shqipja njeh edhe fleksionin e brendshëm (dash ~ desh, marr ~ merr); ka dy tipe strukturorë mbiemrash të ngjashëm (i madh, i ndershëm) dhe të panyjshem (trim, besnik). Te numërorët përdor kryesisht sistemin decimal (dhjetë, tridhjetë, pesëdhjetë), por ruan edhe sistemin vigezimal (njëzet, dyzet); numërorët e përberë nga 11-19, formohen duke vënë numrin e njësheve përpara, parafjalën mbë dhe pastaj dhjetshet (njëmbëdhjetë, dymbëdhjetë, etj) si në rumanisht dhe në gjuhët sllave.
Sistemi foljor paraqitet mjaft i larmishem. Shqipja ka një sistem të pasur formash menyrore dhe kohore, një pjesë të e cilave janë të trashëguara nga një periudhë e hershme, një pjesë janë kryer gjatë evolucionit të saj historik. Folja ka gjashtë menyra; (dëftore, lidhore, kushtore, habitore, dëshirore, urdhërore) dhe tri forma të pashtjelluara (pjesore, paskajore dhe përcjellore). Koha e ardhëshme ndërtohet në menyre analitike, me dy forma: me do (forma e foljes dua) + lidhore (do të punoj) dhe me foljen ndihmëse kam + paskajore (kam për të punuar).
Rendi i fjalëve në fjali është përgjithësisht i lirë, por më i zakonshem është rendi subjekt+verb+objekt.
Leksiku i gjuhës shqipe përbëhet prej disa shtresash. Një shtresë të veçantë përbëjnë fjalët me burim vendas, të trashëguar nga një periudhë e lashtë indoevropiane (ditë, natë, dimër, motër, jani, etj.), ose të formuara më vonë, me mjete të shqipes (ditor, dimëror, i përnatshëm).
Një shtresë tjetër, përbëjnë fjalët e huazuara nga gjuhë të tjera, si pasojë e kontakteve të popullit shqiptar me popuj të tjerë gjatë shekujve. Fjalët e huazuara kanë hyrë nga greqishtja, greqishtja e vjetër dh e re, nga latinishtja dhe gjuhët romane, nga sllavishtja dhe nga turqishtja.
Shqipja, me gjithë huazimet e shumta, ka ruajtur origjinalitetin e saj, si gjuhë e veçantë indoevropiane.
Përhapja e gjuhës shqipe
Shqipja flitet sot nga më se gjashtë milionë vetë në Republikën e Shqipërisë, në Kosovë, në viset shqiptare të Maqedonisë, të Malit të Zi, të Serbisë jugore, si dhe në viset e Çamerisë në Greqi. Shqipja flitet gjithashtu, në ngulimet shqiptare në Itali, në Greqi, në Bullgari, në Ukrainë, si dhe në shqiptarë të mërguar në viset e ndryshme të botës para Luftës se Dytë Botërore dhe në këtë dhjetëvjeçarin e fundit.
Gjuha shqipe mësohet dhe sudjohet në disa universitete dhe qëndra albanologjike në bote, si në Paris, Romë, Napoli, Kozencë, Plermo, Leningrad, Pekin, München, Bukuresht, Selanik, Sofie etj.

----------


## DI_ANA

Studimet për gjuhën shqipe..

Gjuha dhe kultura e shqiptarëve, lashtësia dhe karakteri origjinal i tyre, kanë tërhequr prej kohësh vëmendjen e studjuesve të huaj dhe shqiptarë që në shekullin XVIII dhe më parë. Në mënyrë të veçantë, gjuha, historia dhe kultura e shqiptarëve, tërhoqi vëmendjen e botës gjermane. Me të u mor edhe një filozof i madh, sic ishte Gotfrid Vilhelm Lerbnitz, që punoi një shekull para lindjes së gjuhësisë krahasimtare. Ai mendonte, se studimi krahasues i gjuhëve ishte themelor për të ndërtuar një histori universale të botës, për ta kuptuar dhe për ta shpjeguar atë. Në disa letra, qe ai i shkruante një bibliotekari të Bibliotekës Mbretërore të Berlinit, në fillim të shekullit XVIII, shprehet edhe për natyrën dhe prejardhjen e gjuhës shqipe dhe pas disa luhatjeve, arriti në përfundimin, se shqipja është gjuha e ilirëve të lashtë.
Megjithatë, studimet shkencore për gjuhën shqipe, si dhe për shumë gjuhë të tjera, nisën pas lindjes së gjuhësisë historike-krahasuese nga mesi i shekullit XIX. Një nga themeluesit e kësaj gjuhësie, dijetari gjerman Franz Bopp, arriti të provonte që në vitin 1854, se shqipja bënte pjesë në familjen e gjuhëve indoevropiane dhe se zinte një vend të veçantë në këtë familje gjuhësore. Pas tij, studjues të tjerë, si G.Meyer, H.Pedersen, N.Jokli, studjuan aspekte të ndryshme të leksikut dhe të strukturës gramatikore të gjuhës shqipe. G.Meyer do të hartonte që në vitin 1891 një Fjalor etimologjik të Gjuhës shqipe (Etymologisches Wörterbuch der albanesischen Sprache, Strasburg 1891), i pari fjalor i këtij lloji për shqipen. Përveç këtyre, një varg i madh gjuhëtarësh të huaj, si F.Miclosich, G.Weigand, C.Tagliavini, St.Man, E.Hamp, A.Desnickaja, H.Ölberg, H.Mihaescu, W.Fredler, O.Bucholtz, M.Huld, G.B.Pellegrini, etj. kanë dhënë kontribute të shënuara për studimin e historisë së gjuhës shqipe, të problemeve që lidhen me prejardhjen e saj, me etimologjinë, fonetikën dhe gramatikën historike, si edhe në studimin e gjendjes së sotme të shqipes.
Ndërkohë, krahas studimeve për gjuhën shqipe të albanologëve të huaj, lindi dhe u zhvillua edhe gjuhësia shqiptare. Ajo i ka fillimet e saj që në shekullin XVII, kur Frang Bardhi botoi të parin fjalor të gjuhës shqipe “Dictionarium Latino-Epiroticum” (1635). Gjatë Rilindjes Kombëtare u botuan disa gramatika të gjuhës shqipe. Kështu, në vitin 1864, Dhimitër Kamarda, një nga arbëreshët e Italisë, botoi veprën “Laggio della grammatica comparata sulla lingua albanese”, Livorno 1864, vëll.II “L’Apendice al saggio dalla gramatica comparata sulla lingua albanese”, Prato 1866. Më 1882, Kostandin Kristoforidhi botoi “Gramatikën e gjuhës shqipe” dhe më 1806, Sami Frashëri botoi “Shkronjëtoren e gjuhës shqipe”, dy vepra gjuhësore të rëndësishme të shekullit XIX për gramatologjinë e gjuhës shqipe. Nga fundi i shekullit XIX, Kostandin Kristoforidhi përgatiti edhe një “Fjalor të gjuhës shqipe”, i cili u botua në vitin 1904 dhe përbën veprën më të rëndësishme të leksikografisë shqiptare, që u botua para Luftës se Dytë Botërore. Në vitin 1909, botohet Fjalori i shoqërisë “Bashkimi”.
Pas shpalljes së Pavarësisë, u botuan një varg gramatikash dhe fjalorë dygjuhësh, për të plotësuar nevojat e shkollës dhe të kulturës kombëtare. Në fushën e gramatikës u shqua sidomos Proff. Dr.Aleksandër Xhuvani.
Aleksandër Xhuvani (1880-1961)
Kreu studimet e larta në Universitetin e Athinës. Veprimtaria e tij për studimin e gjuhës shqipe dhe arsimin kombëtar, e nisi që gjatë periudhës së Rilindjes Kombëtare. Bëri një punë të madhe për pajisjen e shkollës sonë me tekste të gjuhës shqipe, të letërsisë, të pedagogjisë dhe të psikologjisë. Drejtoi e punoi për hartimin e udhëzuesve drejtshkrimorë në vitet 1949, 1951, 1954, 1956.
Pati një veprimtari të gjerë në fushën e pastërtisë së gjuhës shqipe e të pasurimit të saj dhe botoi veprën “Për pastërtinë e gjuhës shqipe” (1956). Bashkëpunoi me profesorin Eqerem Çabej, për hartimin e veprave “Parashtesat” (1956) dhe “Prapashtesat e gjuhës shqipe” (1962), trajtesa themelore në fushën e fjalformimit të gjuhës shqipe. Botoi dhe një varg punimesh monografike për pjesoren, paskajoren dhe parafjalët e gjuhës shqipe.
Ai ishte njohës i mirë dhe mbledhës i pasionuar i visarit leksikor të gjuhës së popullit. Fjalët dhe shprehjet e mbledhura , u botuan pjesërisht pas vdekjes, në formën e një fjalori. Përgatiti një botim të dytë të “Fjalorit të gjuhës shqipe” të Kristoforidhit (1961).
Vepra e plotë e tij, e projektuar në disa vëllime, ende nuk është botuar. Në vitin 1980 është botuar vëllimi i parë.
Një zhvillim më të madh njohu gjuhësia shqiptare në gjysmën e dytë të shekullit XX, kur u krijuan edhe institucione shkencore të specializuara, si Universiteti i Tiranës, Universiteti i Prishtinës dhe Akademia e Shkencave, Universiteti i Shkodrës, më vonë, Universiteti i Elbasanit, Universiteti i Gjirokastrës, Universiteti i Vlorës, Universiteti i Tetovës, etj. Gjatë kësaj periudhe, u hartuan një varg veprash përgjithësuese nga fusha të ndryshme të gjuhësisë. Në fushën e leksikologjisë dhe të leksikografisë, përveç studime leksikologjike, u hartuan edhe një varg fjalorësh të gjuhës shqipe dhe fjalori dygjuhësh, nga të cilët, më kryesorët janë: “Fjalori i gjuhës shqipe” (1954), “Fjalori i gjuhës së sotme shqipe” (1980), “Fjalori i shqipes së sotme” (1984), “Fjalori drejtshkrimor i gjuhës shqipe” (1976), “Drejtshkrimi i gjuhës shqipe” (1973), etj. Kohët e fundit kanë dalë edhe “Fjalor frazeologjik i gjuhës shqipe” (2000) dhe “Fjalor frazeologjik ballkanik” (1999).
Në fushën e dialektologjisë është bërë përshkrimi e studimi i të gjithë të folurave të shqipes dhe është hartuar “Atlasi dialektologjik i gjuhës shqipe”, një vepër madhore që pritet të dalë së shpejti nga shtypi.
Eshtë bërë gjithashtu, studimi i fonetikës dhe i strukturave gramatikore të gjuhës shqipe përmes studimeve të veçanta dhe përmes gramatikave të ndryshme, niveleve të ndryshme, nga të cilat, më e plota është “Gramatika e gjuhës shqipe” I Morfologjia (1995), II Sintaksa (1997), hartuar nga Akademia e Shkencave, në bashkëpunim me Universitetin e Tiranës, me kryeredaktor Mahir Domin.
Një vend të gjerë në studimet gjuhësore të këtij gjysëmshekulli, kanë zënë problemet e historisë së gjuhës shqipe, problemet e etnogjenezës së popullit shqiptar e të gjuhës shqipe, të etimologjisë, të fonetikës dhe të gramatikës historike, etj. Disa nga veprat themelore në këto fusha janë: "Studime etimologjike në fushë të shqipes” në 7 vëllime, nga E.Çabej; “Meshari” i Gjon Buzukut (E.Çabej); “Gramatika historike e gjuhës shqipe” (Sh.Demiraj); “Fonologjia historike e gjuhës shqipe” (Sh.Demiraj); “Gjuhësia ballkanike” (Sh.Demiraj), etj.
Eqerem Cabej (1908-1980). Studjuesi më i shquar i historisë së gjuhës shqipe dhe një nga personalitetet më në zë të kulturës shqiptare.
Pasi bëri studimet e para në vendlindje (Gjirokastër), studimet e larta i kreu në Austri, në fushën e gjuhësisë së krahasuar indoevropiane. Pas mbarimit të studimeve, kthehet në atdhe dhe fillon veprimtarinë shkencore e arsimore në vitet ’30 të këtij shekulli dhe punoi në këto fusha për një gjysëm shekulli, duke lënë një trashëgimni të pasur shkencore.
Eqerem Çabej solli dhe zbatoi në gjuhësinë shqiptare metodat dhe arritjet shkencore të gjuhësisë evropiane, duke kontribuar shumë në ngritjen e nivelit shkencor të studimeve gjuhësore shqiptare. Eqerem Cabej punoi shumë në disa fusha të dijes, por u shqua sidomos në fushën e historisë së gjuhës, në trajtimin e problemeve të origjinës së gjuhës shqipe, të autoktonisë së shqiptarëve e të etimologjisë dhe të filologjisë së teksteve të vjetra.
Veprat themelore të tij janë: “Studime etimologjike në fushë të shqipes”, në shtatë vëllime, I “Hyrje në historinë e gjuhës shqipe”, II “Fonetikë historike” (1958), “Meshari i Gjon Buzukut” (1968), “Shqiptarët midis perëndimit dhe lindjes” (1944).
Ai është bashkëautor edhe në një varg veprash në fushën e gjuhës së sotme, siç janë: “Fjalor i gjuhës shqipe” (1954), “Rregullat e drejtshkrimit të gjuhës shqipe” (1972), “Fjalori drejtshkrimor”.
Përveç veprave, ai ka botuar një varg studimesh në revista shkencore brenda e jashtë vendit dhe ka mbajtur dhjetra referate e kumtesa në kongrese e konferenca kombëtare e ndërkombëtare, të cilat kanë bërë të njohura arritjet e gjuhësisë shqiptare në botë, duke rritur kështu prestigjin e saj.
Veprat e prof. Eqerem Cabej janë botuar në tetë vëllime, në Prishtinë, me titullin “Studime gjuhësore”.
Me veprimtarinë e shumanëshme shkencore e me nivel të lartë, Eqerem Cabej ndriçoi shumë probleme të gjuhës shqipe dhe të kulturës shqiptare, duke argumentuar lashtësinë dhe origjinën ilire të saj, vitalitetin e saj ndër shekuj dhe marrëdhëniet me gjuhët dhe kulturat e popujve të tjerë.

Gjatë kësaj periudhe, gjuhësia shqiptare zgjidhi edhe problemin e gjuhës shqipe letrare kombëtare, të njësuar me çështjet teorike të së cilës është marrë veçanërisht prof.Androkli Kostallari.
Në kuadrin e punës që është bërë në fushën e gjuhësisë normative dhe të kulturës së gjuhës, janë hartuar dhe një numër i madh fjalorësh terminologjikë për degë të ndryshme të shkencës e të teknikës.
Përveç veprave të shumta që janë botuar në fushën e gjuhësisë, veprimtaria e gjuhësisë studimore e studjuesve shqiptarë pasqyrohet në botimin e disa revistave shkencore, nga të cilat më kryesoret sot, janë: “Studime filologjike” (Tiranë); “Gjuha shqipe” (Prishtinë); “Studia albanica” (Tiranë); “Jehona” (Shkup); etj.
Studime te rëndësishme mbi gjuhën shqipe janë bërë nga gjuhëtarë në Kosovë, Maqedoni, Mal i Zi, ku janë botuar një numër i konsidrueshëm veprash mbi historinë e gjuhës shqipe, fonetikën, gramatikën, leksikun etj. Prof. Idriz Ajeti shquhet për kontributin e veçantë që ka dhënë në këtë fushë
Kontribut të veçantë për gjuhen shqipe kanë dhenë edhe shqiptaret e vendosur në Itali, të njohur si “Arbëresh”
Disa nga figurat më të shquara të gjuhësisë shqiptare të këtyre dy shekujve të fundit, janë: Dhimitër Kamarda (arbëresh i Italisë), Kostandin Kristoforidhi, Sami Frashëri, Aleksandër Xhuvani, Eqerem Çabej, Selman Riza, Kostaq Cipo, Mahir Domi, Shaban Demiraj, Androkli Kostallari, Idriz Ajeti, etj.

----------


## DI_ANA

GJUHA  ALEGORIKE  E   TË  FSHEHURIT

                                                              Prof. As. Dr. Arian KADIU

                                                                      Studiues - Tiranë

 1.

Në gjuhën shqipe, të dy dialektet ngërthejnë në vetvete një pasuri të madhe leksikore. Në dialektin e Veriut, bën pjesë edhe e folura e Dibrës. Pa marrë në hulumtim problemet e tjera, këtu do të ndalemi në grupet e të folurit me nënkuptime ose me fshehje të mendimit. Kjo mënyrë të shprehuri përbëhet nga njësi më të vogla, në të cilat gëlojnë edhe mjaft fjalë të krahinës përkatëse, karakteristikë e disa zonave të veçanta. Kjo e bën atë një gjuhë të veçantë, që më shpesh është quajtur të folurit alegorik, duke marrë kështu dhe disa emërtime të tjera, që përdoren rëndom në sociolinguistikë, si: të folurit “me rrotulla”, ”me mesele” apo të folurit ”me shifër”, sikurse i thonë më tepër në Dibër etj. Vetë alegoria në koncept përmban në thelb kuptimin e nënkuptuar, i cili, kryesisht, ka të bëjë  me kuptimin "e fshehur".  

            Gjuha alegorike, pra, përmban "të fshehur" kuptimin e mendimit që përcjell. Ajo ka një hapësirë gjeografike, një truall ku kultivohet, duke formuar një areal të qenësishëm, mbase unikal, nëpërmjet transmetimit që ky të folur mbart në vetvete. Duhen kuptuar e vlerësuar faktorët gjuhësorë, me kombinimet e tyre sintaksore e leksikore, se ato janë majaja e lëndës që përdoret gjatë të folurit alegorik. 

Kjo e folur, sot për sot, duke u parë si një dukuri e etnicitetit i pastër shqiptar, është, gjithashtu, dhe shprehje etnolinguistike, me shtrirje gjeografike të ndryshme në zonat e trevave shqiptare. Gjuha alegorike, ndonëse përdoret dendur në disa fshatra të Kosovës ose në trevën e Dibrës, duke qenë unike në llojin e vet, është edhe tipike vetëm për atë hapësirë gjeografike e shoqërore. Duhet  marrë parasysh se brenda një nëndialekti gjenden këto perla që, si shprehje të bilinguizmit dialektor, paraqesin vlera të padiskutueshme. Ndonëse me variacione të shumta, ato paraqesin një kulturë materiale dhe shpirtërore të lidhur pazgjidhshmërisht midis tyre. Edhe materiali, me të cilin ata gatuajnë këtë të folur, nuk përmban fjalë të huaja dhe mbështetet në të folurin nëndialektor, në njësi të vogla, pikërisht tipike për atë zonë apo krahinë.

            Nënteksti i shprehur me këtë mënyrë të foluri është i ndërvarur nga rrethanat e komunikimit, ai lidhet me gjykimet dhe vlerësimet përkatëse si dhe me mendimet popullore që, tërthorazi, përmes frazeologjish e shprehjesh të shkurtra, transmetojnë një mesazh, një ide, përçojnë një zgjidhje. Të folurit me nënkuptime ka në themel thënie të moçme apo tregim të sajuar aty për aty, madje, mbase, edhe ndonjë anekdotë të transformuar, duke mbartur në vetvete edhe  një lloj të  shprehjes artistike.

            Ashtu sikurse e ka theksuar me të drejtë studiuesi i njohur Gjovalin Shkurtaj: ”Antropologët, në dallim nga gjuhëtarët, nuk e kanë konceptuar kurrë të folurit të shkëputur nga jeta shoqërore, por kanë ngulmuar rreth ndërvarësisë së tij me strukturat shoqërore e kulturore… Antropologët studiojnë tema të lidhura ngushtë edhe me gjuhën, si lidhja midis vizionit të botës, kategorive gramatikore dhe fushave semantike; ndikimi i përdorimit të gjuhës mbi shoqërizimin dhe lidhjet ndërpersonale; ndërveprimi midis bashkësisë gjuhësore dhe bashkësisë shoqërore”. Në gjuhën alegorike kemi një lloj të foluri që kultivohet nga pjesëtarë të bashkësisë shoqërore, dhe paraqitet me mjete të fuqishme shprehjeje. Madje, përdorimi i këtyre mjeteve, bën të mundur të kuptohet thelbi apo kuptimi kyç i mendimit të fshehur në të.

Studimet sociolinguistike nga njëra anë na japin informacione bazë dhe të dhëna shoqërore, ekonomike e politike dhe, nga ana tjetër, paraqesin një dimension të përgjithshëm të zhvillimit dhe evoluimit të gjuhës (me anë të informacioneve, të dhënave, analizave etj.), në përqasje me njohjen e shoqërisë, të pasurimit të mjeteve shprehëse gjuhësore duke i lejuar asaj edhe mundësinë e

depërtimit në folklor, letërsi dhe artet, si shprehje të shpirtit të një kombi. Këto studime janë burime të pashtershme në përhapjen e përvetësimin e vlerave qytetëruese, kur dihet se këto dije janë të lidhura me mbarë shoqërinë. Në këtë ndërveprim, gjuha fiton vlerat e veta reale, se tashmë ajo është e pykëzuar në udhën e mbarë: të studiojë rrjedhën e dukurive dhe ardhmërinë e tyre, me qëllimin e lartë që të bëhen pjesë e jetës dhe t’i shërbejnë veprimtarisë njerëzore. Në këtë kontekst, duhet kuptuar qartësia dhe saktësia e shumëvlershme e gjuhës së të fshehurit, pavarësisht se si lidhen e bëhen zhvillimet e ndryshimet hapësinore gjeografike. Kjo është edhe një nga arsyet që studiuesit nënvizojnë me të drejtë se të folurit me nënkuptime është i përhapur më shumë në Kosovë, në  Dibër dhe në disa vatra të vogla  të Shqipërisë Verilindore.

Të folurit alegorik në Dibër është një veçori e nëndialektit lokal, një stil i veçantë, i figurshëm i gjuhës popullore. Baza e këtij të foluri specifik janë të ashtuquajturat “mesele”, tregime alegorike ose të sajuara, që, pas paraqitjes së drejtpërdrejtë, fshehin kuptimin domethënës.

            Në trevën e Dibrës ky i folur është më i zhvilluar në Dibrën e Poshtme, në krahasim me Dibrën e Epërme. Në fshatrat e Dibrës së Poshtme ajo është zhvilluar në Malësi, ku edhe kushtet natyrore i kanë detyruar banorët  ta përdorin midis tyre këtë lloj të foluri. Janë të njëjtat kushte që përmenden edhe për Drenicën, si: mungesa e komunikacionit në pjesët e brendshme, arsimimi i ulët, gjendja e vështirë ekonomike etj., “të gjitha këto arsye e kanë lënë Drenicën në një errësirë dhe mbrapambeturi të plotë, të mbyllur në një rreth pak a shumë të kufizuar, ku kanë mbretëruar marrëdhënie shoqërore të rendit fisnor feudal, si dhe botëkuptimet, bindjet dhe normat morale e kanunore të familjes patriarkale”.

Në disa zona të Dibrës, si: në Luzni (Katundi i Ri, Lishan i Epërm, Lishan i Poshtëm, Arapaj i Epërm, Arapaj i Poshtëm, Hotesh), Kishavec, Gjoricë, Reç, Dardhë, Muhur, Grykë e Vogël etj., etj. ka qenë dhe ende vazhdon të zhvillohet alegoria, e cila ishte rrjedhojë e zgjuarsisë natyrale të dibranëve.

Në zona të tjera të Dibrës ka pasur përpjekje për të gjetur zanafillën e kësaj të folure, por një lloj historiku gjejmë edhe në këto fjalë të një malësori: “Ene pse ishin në këto vala (në luftë kundër pushtuesve -AN), shqiptarëve di xhaja (dy gjëra) nuk ka mundë me ua nal kush: gjojën (gojën, këtu; fjalën) e tij ene (edhe) pushkën që mate (mbante) në dorë, ditë e natë. Por, që të mos pushojte gjoja e dajlanes (lloj pushke), duhet prefun llafi… Çish atëhere (Që atëherë), thonë se nisi nëpër oda e kuvene muhabeti me mesele “bjeri shqemës (pragut) të nigjojë dera”. Herën e parë, kallzojshin të vjetrit, ki soj llafi ka lie (lindur) prej pak njerëzish. Atine ua kish kërkue nevoja, halli me u marrë vesh domosdo me njani-qetrin, me nji “dekik” të vështirë, për me dalë prej rrezikut. Fillimisht ia filluen me meseletë e shkurtna e ma vonë kanë ardhë tue ftollue menen (mendjen) e tue i zgjatun ene meselet. Po se kush i ka zanë fajll (fill), kët nuk mund ta xhejmë me emna, se ka kushedi sa breza. Veç unë thom se kallzimit të çeqve (pleqve) duhet me u shtaj shpajrt (futur shpirt, duke i pranuar si të vërteta), se na e bajmë provë ene sot. Kur jemi në nji valle burrash e bahet llafi me mesele, sa herë zihemi ngushtë më noj llaf e nuk kujtojmë noj mesele qi kemi nigjue me ja përshtatun përgjigjes që duhet dhanë, aty për aty rrekemi të sajojmë vetë nji ngjarje që i përshtatet muhabetit”. 

      Ka të tjerë tregues të të folurit me shifër që japin, gati me saktësi e siguri, se ku ka lindur ky i folur në Dibër të Poshtme. Sipas përdoruesve të të folurit me mesele, në Dibër, vendi ku janë "shpikur" fjalët me shifër, pra të folurit e fshehur, është Mazhica, një fshat i vogël, me nja 30 shtëpi. Kur udhëton për në Peshkopi, fshati gjendet në të majtë të rrugës që kalon midis Shupenzës, atje midis maleve. Mazhica kufizohet me disa fshatra të tjera të vogla, si nga veriu me Shtushaj, nga lindja me Shpukthin (i cili nuk është më shumë se një lagje e Luznisë), në jug me Topojanin dhe në perëndim me Gjurrasin. Këto fshatra hyjnë në një ndarje më të madhe, në zonën e Grykës së Vogël.

Me mënyrën e  shprehjes ata kanë vënë në lojë qeveritarë e nëpunës të fryrë dhe njerëz të tjerë me vese, të cilët nuk e kanë kuptuar domethënien e fjalës së folësit, por atë e ka kuptuar mirë dëgjuesi i tij bashkëvendës. Deri tani, për këtë lloj ligjërimi është mbledhur e shkruar me dashuri një lëndë e pasur nga Anton Çeta në kuadrin e prozës popullore të Drenicës, duke qëmtuar ato më të rëndësishmet; nga Hazis Ndreu që ka mbledhur mjaltin e kësaj të folure nga burrat e urtë të Dibrës së Poshtme; nga studimet e qëlluara të gjuhëtarit Gj. Shkurtaj; nga Mehmet Halimi etj. Të gjitha këto janë një ndihmesë e vyer si për studiuesit sociolinguistë, ashtu edhe për popullin e gjerë.

Ky lloj të foluri ka lindur apo është krijuar prej pak njerëzve. Atyre ua kërkonte nevoja jetësore, arsyet familjare a shoqërore për t’u marrë vesh doemos me njëri-tjetrin për të dalë prej rrezikut në një moment  të vështirë. Po me këtë mënyrë të foluri dërgoheshin mesazhe kushtrimi e besatimi, kur dihet se fshatrat janë larg. Ja një shembull i shkurtër: Dërgohet një lajmëtar, nga krerët malësorë, të njoftojë një nga krerët e tjerë për një ngjarje – “Thuaj filanit se në Dri janë mbytur disa lugjetën (nga: një lugat). Po shumë lugjetën u ngjitën në mal. Ti priti te Gjuri i Kuç (Guri i Kuq) dhe trembi të kthehen teposhtë. Se skifterin (lajmëtarin) e mbajta këtu”. Në këtë njoftim nuk merret vesh ndonjë gjë e veçantë, por dëgjuesi, të cilit iu drejtuan këto fjalë, e kuptoi se ushtarët armiq, në përpjekje për t’u rënë pas shpine forcave shqiptare, janë munduar të kalojnë Drinin e disa prej tyre janë mbytur. Të tjerët janë nisur të vijnë drejt teje. Ti zëru pritë dhe sulmoi që të kthehen poshtë, ku unë jam krah teje dhe ne të tjerët i presim në pritën tonë. Është e qartë se mesazhi është marrë, ndonëse është transmetuar në mënyrë të tërthortë e me nëntekst.

             Kështu shtytja e parë për këtë lloj të foluri duhet kërkuar në ‘meseletë” që tregoheshin në kuvendet (në popull ato thirren “xhelis” apo “mexhlis”, në Dibër të  Madhe thirren “mexhelis”), që zhvilloheshin, zakonisht, në odat e malësorëve. Ato u nxitën më tej, më shumë se kurrë, sidomos gjatë shekullit XIX, kur kryengritjet kundër pushtuesve ishin të shpeshta: dy herë në vit apo vit për vit. Tradicionalisht, odat kanë qenë epiqendra e lajmeve më të fundit, të bisedave të rëndësishme, të lidhjeve të pakteve, gjetja e zgjidhjeve të problemeve, që nga ato politike e deri tek ato etike. Kjo vërteton atë se “Oda e burrave”” si në Kosovë e Dibër etj., ka vepruar si një institucion shoqëror, ku janë bërë pleqërime e diskutime të shumta për të gjitha problemet dhe shqetësimet e mëdha të popullit. Ishte pikërisht kjo odë e burrave, ky vend i tubimit familjar e shoqëror, që mbante gjallë, i ruante, i shtonte, i pasuronte dhe i përsoste përherë thëniet e fjalët diturake, gjykimet dhe vlerësimet e mençura tradicionale të burrave më të ditur të malësive tona”.

            Të folurit alegorik në Dibër është njëra nga veçoritë linguistike dalluese të krahinës që e dallon nga trevat fqinje. Themi kështu se ky lloj të foluri në Dibër ka veçori leksikore, nëse e shohim edhe në pikëpamje fjalori a fondi leksikor. Ky fond gjen një bazë të fuqishme burimi e mbështetjeje në një numër jo të pakët fshatrash. Ato ndërtohen me një stil të veçantë e të figurshëm të gjuhës popullore. Ja si shprehen disa pleq të urtë malësorë: “Llaf me njeni-qetrin bajshim pa teklif se kush nuk bahi hafije për kurgja, se në Shqipni sundonte shqipja. Ene me ngatërrue noj shtarjakeç i pritshin llapën” (Muhabet me njeri-tjetrin bënin pa ndrojtje, se askush nuk bëhej spiun për asgjë, se në Shqipëri sundonte shqipja. Edhe po të donte të na ngatërronte ndonjë zemërlig, ngatërrestar, i prisnim gjuhën); ose “Mas xhith atij rrënajmi u deshën shumë vjet me ra disi përmendsh ki ven. Por ma, tash e mprapa, menja duhet të kishte men (Pas gjithë atij rrënimi u deshën shumë vjet për të ndërtuar vendin. Por, tani e tutje mendja duhet të kishte mend).

Kjo mënyrë të foluri njihet prej shekujsh në odat dibrane, që në të vërtetë janë “shkolla”, ku mësojnë të rinjtë dibranë dhe del si një prirje e natyrshme e një mase njerëzish, klasash dhe shtresash të ndryshme, që diku më shumë e diku më pak, paraqesin zgjuarsinë e tyre natyrore (falë edhe përvojës jetësore të fituar), si dhe shpirtin krijues e prej artisti dhe nuk ka asnjë lidhje me zhargonet që i shërbejnë një shtrese të ngushtë shoqërore e që shpesh përdoren me kuptime pejorative negative.

Në këto muhabete, shpesh herë është lehtë për të hyrë, por është e vështirë të dalësh, sepse të vjen ndonjë mesele, që s’di nga t’ia mbash.

Kur flasin me shifër, zakonisht folësi, (edhe kur i krijojnë vetë për të dalë nga ndonjë situatë e vështirë) nuk thonë emrin e tyre, por se i ka thënë dikur filani (me emër e mbiemër të një burri të shquar për zgjuarsi). Realisht ajo është vlerësuar gati si një gjuhë e dytë, e cila ka pasur rrezatim jo të vogël edhe nëpër zona të tjera të Dibrës.

            Kur i zoti i shtëpisë e kupton se miku i ardhur nuk di ose nuk do t’i përgjigjet, tregon një mesele të shkurtër. Zakonisht përdoret një mesele e tillë: dy vetë zihen, bjer njëri e bjer tjetri, bjer njëri e bjer tjetri. Më në fund njëri nga ata që po ziheshin i thotë tjetrit: Bjer edhe një herë, por do ta shohësh kush jam unë. Ai i ra dhe ai që foli u palos.

Ndërsa në rrotullat ka art të fjalës, në të folurit e fshehtë ka kod apo gjuhë  “të koduar” për të përjashtuar nga të kuptuarit ata që nuk bëjnë pjesë në grupin shoqëror përkatës. Të tjerët nuk e kuptonin domethënien, sepse nuk e zbërthenin dot kodin që përmbante kjo e folur. 

            Fjala kyç apo kodi nuk është i njëjtë, ai ndryshon sipas kohës së përdorimit dhe problemit që shtrohet. Mprehtësia ka të bëjë me atë se sa është në gjendje bashkëbiseduesi ta kapë vetë kodin apo shifrën me të cilën i drejtohen. Kështu tregohet se larg qytetit, thellë diku në një fshat, kish ardhur një njeri nga një dikaster. Njerëzit e shtëpisë e presin mirë dhe lajmërojnë, sikurse është zakon, edhe 7-8  fqinj, që të  vijnë e të bisedojnë me mikun e tyre.

            Për çdo pyetje që i bëhej, miku përgjigjej  me: “mirë”.

-          Ç’ka ndonjë të re asaj Tirane?

-          Mirë. 

-          Po ata të naltit, ç’thonë?  

-          Mirë.

            Pra e gjithë biseda e tij përmblidhej në fjalën “mirë”. Fqinjët që kishin ardhur, u mërzitën dhe menduan ta nxisin të zotin e shtëpisë se, mbase ky ia dinte telat, që i ardhuri të fliste. Për këtë, njeri nga ata i tha: “O i zoti i shtëpisë. Ne këtu ku jemi ulur, kemi të ftohtë (Ndërkaq zjarri në vatër bubullonte e të digjte), prandaj “shtjeri ndonji kërcu atij zjarrmi, që të nxehet ene miku!”. Miku, që s’e nuhati fare alegorinë e tyre, tha: “Jo, jo. Është shumë nxehtë”.

            Është e qartë se komshinjtë nuk kishin ardhur për t’u ngrohur, por për të biseduar. Kodi që duhej kapur qëndronte në faktin se si do të zbërtheheshin fjalët që kishin të bënin me zjarrin. Në qoftë se nuk kapej kodi, që në këtë rast ishte fjala zjarr, gjithë biseda dhe nënteksti që përmbante ajo, do të kalonte në naivitet. Kjo kuptohet kur nëpunësi i panjohur thotë: “Jo, jo, mos e shto zjarrin, se është shumë ngrohtë”.



2.

Është fakt i pamohueshëm se ky lloj të foluri, vërtet nisi me mesele të shkurtra, por më vonë ato kanë ardhur duke u zgjatur, pasi njerëzit kanë vrarë mendjen dhe i kanë bërë “meseletë” e tyre më të stërholluara. Po kush ka qenë i pari që i "zhvilloi" ato? Asnjeri nuk përgjigjet, sepse, sikurse u përmend, ky lloj të foluri ka filluar të praktikohet e të ushtrohet disa breza përpara. Të folurit alegorik, që realizohet me mesele, përbëhet nga fjalë që i përshtaten ngjarjes, se ndryshe fjalët nuk kanë asnjë kuptim. Nga të moshuar dibranë është thënë e thuhet se ky i folur, që përdoret edhe në disa treva të tjera, ka lindur në malet e Dibrës. Madje janë rrethanat ato që  të detyrojnë të flasësh, duke fshehur mendimin tënd.

Tregojnë se në kohën e pushtimit serb, një hafije spiunon se filani një pushkë e një nagant s’i ka dorëzue. Shkon komandanti me ushtarët dhe i kërkon të zotit të shtëpisë t’i dorëzojë armët. Ai përgjigjet se s’ka armë. Oficeri i thotë se e dimë që i ke dhe janë në filan vend. Ai hap vendin dhe aty gjejnë vetëm pushkën. Nagantin burri e kish pasur në brez. Oficeri mendon se hafija e pati shtuar vetë edhe një nagant. 

            Kur dalin në oborr, aty ishin mbledhur fshatarë, që donin të dinin si shkoi puna e donin ta pyesnin, por aty ishin ende pushtuesit. Njëri prej tyre e pyet me sy. Fshatari iu përgjigj: Buça cofi, po klyshin e kam xhallë (gjallë); (pushkën ma morën, por patllaken e kam).

Për të treguar kujdesin dhe rëndësinë që i është dhënë këtij të foluri, bëhet edhe një krahasim i tillë: Kur ka shtënë me pushkë malësori e luftëtari e ka shkrepur shpejt armën, por, kur ka bërë llaf (muhabet) me mesele e ka bluar mirë me veten, që fjala e tij të mos shkojë dëm, se edhe vetë vlera e folësit bie, madje edhe humbet. Po të marrësh pjesë në tubimet e malësorëve (dasma, mort etj.), biseda zhvillohet ngadalë, fjalët thuhen shkoqur, me një farë pauze midis tyre. Madje ndodh që fjala i drejtohet dikujt, zakonisht ndonjë burri të ri në moshë, në formën e një pyetjeje. Burri, po e diti i përgjigjet, po s’qe në gjendje, asnjeri s’ia merr për keq, kur dihet se pyetja nuk ishte për të, e thotë dhe kërkon me sy nëpër dhomë. Në atë kohë, ai të cilit i drejtohet realisht pyetja, kërkon fjalën.  Fjalët janë trashëguar prej të parëve dhe kanë kaluar nga brezi në brez jo si salltanet apo zbukurim, por si një send, mjet, diamant  i çmueshëm. Ky diamant u ka shërbyer njerëzve për të “mprehur” mendjen, që ato dy fjalë a shprehje të figurshme të mbaheshin mend, të kalonin nga mexhelisi në odat e tjera e të përdoreshin në Kuvendet e Dheut apo në Kuvendet e Besëlidhjeve kundër armikut, ku merrte pjesë i gjithë populli. Zakonisht, në këto kuvende thirreshin burra mendtarë nga të Nëntë Malet e Dibrës (që emërtoheshin kështu: Reçi, Dardha, Çidhna, Muhurri e Luznia në Dibër të Poshtme dhe Gryka e Vogël, Gryka e Madhe, Bulqiza e Katër Grykët në Dibër të Epërme, zona që përfaqësojnë edhe male, ashtu si thotë edhe populli “male me halle”, pra me domethënien për trimëri, si dhe të zgjedhura e të caktuara edhe për zgjuarsi, por veçanërisht për prijës të njohur, krerë të krahinës e ish-luftëtarë trima). Në “Kuvendet e Dheut” paraqiteshin mosmarrëveshje të ndryshme dhe, në to, asnjëherë nuk jepej mendimi i drejtpërdrejtë, por duke treguar një “mesele”, të cilën të dy palët e kuptonin se kush kishte të drejtë. Madje mund të tregoheshin edhe dy a më shumë “mesele”. Natyrshëm shtrohet pyetja: A kishte drejtësi në këto Kuvende të Dheut? Sigurisht që po. Duhet shënuar se një pjesë e kuvendarëve dhe burrave të mençur nuk ishin të pasur, nuk kishin shumë toka e tufa të mëdha me bagëti dhe hambarët e drithit nuk i kishin gjithnjë plot, por mbaheshin me mundin e djersën e vet. Në rast se do të kishte “hatëre” (anësira) atëherë ata do t’i përfliste gjithkush, nuk do t’i përfillte askush dhe, për gjithë jetën, në sytë e popullit, do të ishin mashtrues. E të jesh mashtrues në Dibër është e  rëndë, jo vetëm për vetë njeriun, por edhe për familjen e tij, madje edhe për tërë fisin. Puna shkonte deri atje sa njerëzit nuk do të kishin besim as të jepnin vajza për nuse e as të merrnin nuse vajzat e tyre. Kështu që asnjëri nuk guxonte të jepte mit, as ta merrte atë. Zakoni i mitmarrjes në ato kohëra, në këtë trevë, duke qenë i papranueshëm, nuk njihej. “Parimi  kryesor i çdo pleqnari (kur zgjidhet njeri si kryetar – A.K.), ishte ta zgjidhë çështjen  në mënyrë sa më të drejtë, që të mos dëmtohej kush pa pasur faj. Njëkohësisht, pleqnarët e ndërgjegjshëm, janë munduar t’i zbusnin konfliktet, kur ka qenë e mundur…Jo me i lanë hasëm, po me i lanë vllazën”. Në Dibër, është rregull që, kur pleq nga të dy anët shkojnë të ndajnë mosmarrëveshje, ngatërresa etj., marrin me vete ndihmës, që quhen çekiç, në rolin e këshilluesit, të cilët plotësojnë, kur e shohin që është e nevojshme. I thonë çekiç, se ata e ndjekin mirë muhabetin dhe janë në pritje gati, që të “godasin” (flasin) si çekiçë për ta bindur “kundërshtarin” në drejtësinë dhe pamundësinë e një zgjidhjeje tjetër.

Ky komunikim varej nga kushtet shoqërore e politike, ku individit i duhej ta përballonte gjendjen me vështirësi, prandaj ai bënte ”ftesë” për bashkëpunim e mbështetje e kjo bëhej më mirë me gjuhën e ”fshehur”. Në këtë aspekt, kjo gjuhë është vepruese, sepse, sikurse thuhet me të drejtë, “sociolinguistika ka për detyrë  të zbulojë normat e komunikimit shoqëror dhe t’i përqasë e t’i ballafaqojë ato me normat e sistemit shoqëror, duke na bërë të ndërgjegjshëm për masën në të cilën shmangiet nga një variantet i kanë shkaqet në sistemin shoqëror dhe në sjelljen gjuhësore të individëve”. Bashkëpunimi e komunikimi shoqëror ishte vendosur e forcuar dita-ditës, kur në horizont shfaqeshin ushtritë armike. Jepej kushtrimi dhe të gjithë ishin në këmbë. Disa herë, për probleme atdhetare e jetësore mblidhej kuvendi. Për ngjarje atdhetare mblidhej gjithë populli dhe secili  kishte të drejtën e fjalës. Për mosmarrëveshje personale mblidhej një këshill i  vogël i zgjedhur nga palët në konflikt. 

Përpara se të mblidhej këshilli i burrave, veçanërisht,  të zgjuar (ku bënin pjesë zakonisht burrat më të moshuar, të thirrur, shpesh, edhe nga ana e anës), ishte organizuar puna dhe ishte caktuar data dhe vendi, ku do të mblidheshin. Aty asnjeri nuk ngutej për të folur. Palët që kishin mosmarrëveshje, pasi jepnin shpjegimet e veta, hiqeshin mënjanë për t’i lënë të qetë burrat e zgjedhur. Ata mendoheshin, por edhe këshilloheshin. Fjalën e merrte më i vjetri, i cili bënte një përshkrim të shkurtër të ngjarjes a mosmarrëveshjes. Kjo fjalë e tij tregonte se  kuvendi ishte hapur… Me këtë maturi është bërë e mundur që në vitet e vështira të pushtimeve, burrat mentarë t’i drejtojnë malësorët, t’i ruajnë zakonet e vendit, të ruajnë vëllazërimin, identitetin e trojet e veta. Karakteristikë është se ky lloj të foluri ka në mes një “shifër”, që është ai kod i fshehtë të cilin, me intuitë, e kuptojnë vetëm ata që marrin pjesë në bisedë. Një gjë e tillë ndodh edhe për arsye se ata kanë dëgjuar shumë mesele dhe, kësisoj, janë në gjendje të sjellin në mend atë më të përshtatshmen ose të “sajojnë” ndonjë të përafërt.

            Duhet shënuar edhe një fakt tjetër që është një veçori dalluese për të  folurit alegorik ose me “shifër” apo për këto “rrotulla”.. Kjo gjuhë përdorej me qëllimin e mirë për të gjetur shkakun dhe pasojën, që të zgjidhej drejt ankesa, të mos kishte mosmarrëveshje që do të nxisnin gjakmarrjen, e cila do të shuante shumë jetë njerëzish. Nuk është e panjohur një zgjidhje mosmarrëveshje, ku u fol me shifër. Thuhet se një vajzë e fejuar që në djep, kur u rrit, ra në dashuri me një djalë tjetër. Vajza nuk deshi të martohej se ajo ishte shtatzënë me djalin që dashuronte. Megjithëkëtë, asnjëra palë nuk u tërhoq dhe martesa u krye. Dhëndëri vërtetoi se ajo nuk ishte e virgjër dhe, madje, ishte edhe shtatzënë. Sipas zakonit familja e djalit e vrau nusen e “pandershme”. Familja e vajzës nuk kërkonte gjakmarrje për të bijën e shthurur. Këtë e kërkoi familja e djalit të dashuruar me vajzën. Ata kërkonin nipin ose mbesën e tyre, që u vra bashkë me të ëmën. Puna shkoi keq dhe gjakmarrja ishte gati për të filluar. Atëherë njerëzit e dhëndrit thirrën në kuvend njerëzit e djalit të dashuruar me vajzën. Secila anë  zgjodhi dhe thirri të mençurit që mund t’i përfaqësonin dhe që do ta zgjidhnin çështjen me drejtësi. Këtu kemi dy grupe burrash pleq, që do të ndanin mosmarrëveshjen duke i dhënë të drejtë njërës palë. “Pse ma grise thesin”, pyetën pleqtë nga ana e djalit të dashuruar me vajzën. ”Po ti, pse fut miell në thes të huaj”, iu përgjigjën nga ana e dhëndrit. Me këtë përgjigje të bukur e të mençur u mbyll grindja midis dy fisesh.   

Ata, që e kanë sajuar këtë lloj të foluri, kanë synuar që përmes tyre të ruhen e të kultivohen ato virtyte të mira që ka populli dhe i trashëgon në breza, siç janë: nderi, besa, burrëria, shpirti liridashës, atdhedashuria e madhe, urrejtja për pushtuesit e ndryshëm. Në to i thuren himne shpirtit të qëndresës, guximit, papërkulshmërisë ndaj dhunës e masakrave të armiqve dhe vlerësohet e lartësohet gatishmëria që, për trojet e të parëve, për çdo pëllëmbë të tokës shqiptare dhe për lirinë e atdheut, të derdhnin gjakun. “Mënyra e të përdorurit të alegorisë është shumë e larmishme. Zakonisht, kur janë vetëm dy vetë, nuk flasin me alegori. Por kjo nuk është e prerë. Ka raste që, edhe kur ndodhen vetëm dy vetë, ata nuk i flasin drejtpërdrejt njëri-tjetrit, p.sh., kur njëri do t’i thotë tjetrit ndonjë llaf të rëndësishëm ose të tij, ose të porositur prej dikujt, ose kur njëri kërkon t’i lypë ndonjë send të vlefshëm tjetrit dhe, ngase i vjen zor, ia nis kërkesën me mesele, larg e larg. Po kjo bëhet më shumë për t’i dhënë rëndësi të veçantë muhabetit.”

Shpesh njerëzit duan të dëgjojnë mesele me të folur me shifër dhe, kur në shtëpi, në rreth miqësor u vjen ndonjë njeri që dihet se është i zgjuar apo ndonjë që di shumë mesele me shifër, përpiqen ta ngacmojnë që të dëgjojnë se si do të përgjigjet. Tregojnë se në një familje vjen një mik i tillë dhe, për ta nderuar, ata therin një berr. Kur vjen koha e darkës, sigurisht që koka i vihet përpara mikut.  Ai e hapi kokën dhe e pa se ishte pa tru.  Të gjithë prisnin se si do të vepronte: a do të bërtiste se po talleshin me të apo do të zgjidhte ndryshe. Miku tha: “O i zoti i shtëpisë! Unë e di që njerëzit e këtij katundi janë pa tru, por që edhe gjëja e gjallë këtu qenka pa tru, tani e mora vesh”.  

Mënyra e përdorimit të alegorisë, në të shumtën e rasteve, nuk është e njëjtë, sepse edhe mosmarrëveshjet e zgjidhjet e tyre nuk janë të njëjta. Kjo ka bërë që ky lloj të foluri të jetë i pasur si në sasi, ashtu edhe në cilësinë e tij. 

            Alegoria dibrane përbëhet nga veçori të shquara stilistike e figurative në nëndialektin vendor lokal, ku përdoren, ndofta pa ndonjë përjashtim, edhe elemente lokale, si: Korabi (mal) me borë ose bora atje ka shkrirë, Drini (lum) me ujë të  turbulluar a të  kthjellët, për barinj që dinë ta mbledhin bagëtinë apo që ajo i ikën, lugetër, etj. Në ato tregime shihet se kemi një përdorim të përsosur të gjuhës dhe paraqitjes së të folurit, ku dallohet stili i pasur me figura letrare artistike e veçanërisht me alegori, metonimi, simbole etj., sikurse janë shprehjet e shënuara më lart, si: mendja duhet të kishte mend; jo me i lanë hasëm, po më i lanë vllazën, lugetërit, mielli etj.

            Në qoftë se marrim sistemin fonetik, rotacizmi është një dukuri që ka ndodhur në dialektin e toskërishtes, gegërishtja ka ruajtur bashkëtingëlloren n ndërmjet zanoreve, p.sh.: rëra-rana, bëra-bana, lakra-lakna, dimri-dimni. Zanoret hundore janë karakteristike për gegërishten, ndërsa në toskërishte kemi vetëm zanore gojore, si p.sh.: zani-zëri, huni-huri.

          Në dialektin e veriut:

-    grupet e bashkëtingëlloreve mb. nd shqiptohen me reduktim të tyre , si p.sh.: mbante – mante, ndal -  nal, ndonjë – noj;

-    kthimi i r në n, shprehet në nazalizimin e fjalëve, të tilla si: mprehur – mprehun, mbajtur – mbajtun, përshtatur - përshtatun;

-    kthimi i y në i: dy – di, atyre – atine, emra – emna;

-    janë të zakonshme kthimet e zanores së hapur i në aj, si: shtëpi-shtëpaj, fill-fajll; 

-    nazalizimi i lidhëses bashkërenditëse  edhe në formën e shkurtuar me n, si p.sh.: edhe – ene etj.

-    Në të folurin e toskërishtes kemi gjithmonë togun zanor ua, në gegërishte përdoret togu ue, që shkon deri në thjeshtimin e tij në u, p.sh.: grua-grue-gru; duar-duer-dur; kërkuar-kërkue-kërku, filluar-fillue-fillu, mësuar-mësue-msu etj,;

-    të pakryerën e foljeve veprore gegërishtja e formon duke i paravenë pjesëzën përemërore u, që del e qartë në format: u rritsha, u lajsha, etj.

-    “Në të folmen e Dibrës, zanorja a i ka karakteristikat kryesore si e ngritjes së ulët, e rradhës së prapme, e palabializuar dhe del vetëm si zanore gojore.

-    Koha e ardhshme e foljes në dibranishte bën në mënyrë specifike.

-    Kështu fjalëzat – do të – janë shkrirë dhe kanë formuar fjalëzën – tët, pra edhe në këtëtë folur e ardhmja bën me fjalëzat – do të – dhe të tashmen”.

-    Në dallimet e tjera morfologjike, veçohet ajo e strukturës së veçantë të paskajores së gegërishtes që vjen në formën e njohur të tipit me + pjesore: me dalë, me shkue, me shtaj, me punua, me këndue,etj.

-    ndërsa ndihmësja duke bën tue: tue ftollue, tue zgjatun, tue mbajt, etj.



3.

            Thelbi i të folurit alegorik, apo si i thonë dendur në Dibër me “shifër”, duhet parë në disa rrafshe, nga të cilat, mbase, më të rëndësishëm janë:

            Për të zgjidhur me fisnikëri dhe me mirëkuptim problemet e shumta sociale, ata kanë mprehur gjuhën dhe, përmes saj, mënyrën e të folurit. Kjo ka ardhur edhe si nevojë për t’u kuptuar mes tyre, mes atyre që ishin në pozitën e prijësve popullorë, por edhe për të mos u marrë vesh nga pushtuesit e huaj. Nga treguesit e të folurit me “shifër” me të drejtë është përmendur: “Atine ua kish kërkue nevoja, halli me u marrë vesh domosdo me njani-qetrin, në nji “dekik” të vështirë, për me dalë prej rrezikut”. Çdo lidhje, çdo qëndresë, çdo konflikt mund të bëhej e të zgjidhej në sy të kujtdo dhe dëgjuesit jodibranë, madje edhe të fshatrave e zonave ku nuk flitet kështu, të mos ishin në dijeni të marrëveshjeve që realizoheshin. Kjo ka qenë edhe një “pasaportë” e mençurisë personale, por edhe të fshatit të lindjes, që e dallonte folësin për burrërinë dhe karakterin e paepur, sepse kjo ndërmarrje me këta malësorë, kishte gjithnjë të nënkuptuar e përmbante brenda saj  fjalën e thukshme “besë”. 

            Fjalori i tyre është i kursyer, i zgjedhur, me ngjyresa artistike. Me përdorimin e fjalëve dialektore dhe krahinorizmave, jo vetëm që synohej të qëllohej drejt e në shenjë, por “fshihej” edhe çelësi që i hapte ato, sepse fjalët ishin të gjalla, plot vlagë, se mendja e tyre çmohej nga populli si “tel” dhe zgjidhjet ishin aq të shkëlqyeshme, ashtu siç janë edhe perlat.

            Për këtë arsye, me të drejtë është vërejtur se karakteristikë themelore e shprehjes me nënkuptime është shprehja e shkurtër, me pak fjalë, me stil të gdhendur, si pasojë e një mendimi që del si fryt i gjakftohtësisë, i marrjes me maturi të vendimeve, i matjes për kohën dhe vendin e përshtatshëm dhe peshës së fjalës. Nëpërmjet nënteksteve të mprehta apo me anën e “meseleve”, “rrotullave" apo “shifrës”, të folurit është bërë i figurshëm dhe, si i tillë, është kthyer nga një mjet i zakonshëm kumtimi, në një mjet arti me fuqi të madhe. Karakteri artistik i tyre është natyrë popullore dhe, njëkohësisht, ka marrë forcë nga shpirti i tij krijues. Mbase mjaftojnë vetëm këto pak fjalë për t’u bindur për figuracionin e pasur që ka kjo e folur: në këto vala (luftë), të mos pushonte gjoja e dajlanes (goja e pushkës), me mprehun llafin (mprehur fjalën) etj. Kjo është edhe një nga dëshmitë e tjera se gjuha jonë ka një gjallëri të madhe, me gjerësi dhe larmi fjalësh dhe kuptimesh, me frazeologjizma të pasura, ku ravijëzohet dukshëm ngjyresa emocionale, që përmban në esencën e saj. Është kjo një nga arsyet që shprehjet popullore me ngjyresa figurative e mjete të tjera stilistike e letrare i ndesh kudo në trevat shqiptare, ashtu edhe në trojet e tjera jashtë kufijve apo edhe në diasporë. “Në Drenicë e gjetkë është zakon që, pasi largohen mysafirët, fqinjët dhe të njohurit e tjerë pyesin njerëzit e shtëpisë: ”A jua paguan odën apo jo?”, d.m.th., a ishin burra të mençur dhe a lanë ndonjë fjalë të urtë, ndonjë rrotull që vyen, që e pasuron traditën e mirë të vendit. Kur përgjigja është: ”Na e paguan dhe na e tepruan”, do të thotë se oda ka pasur burra mendëtarë e të ditur dhe i zoti i shtëpisë e të tjerët kanë mbetur të kënaqur”.

Kështu, nëpërmjet të folurit alegorik plotësohet, së fundi, edhe “Një kërkesë e rëndësishme e kuptimit të shprehimësisë, që fjalitë që mos kenë gjymtyrë të tepërta, të panevojshme. Me këtë kuptim, flasim për lakonizmin, shkurtësinë. Mënjanoni shprehjet parazite, përsëritjet e kota, që e lodhin dëgjuesin dhe ulin interesimin e tij. 

Kur duam ta bëjmë rrëfimin e gjallë ose të japim shpejtësinë e veprimeve, përdorim kohën e tashme të dëftores (e tashmja historike), ndonëse veprimet i takojnë së shkuarës dhe duhej të përdornin kohët e shkuara”.

            Edhe dukuritë e veçanta sociolinguistike janë shprehje e jetës dinamike të popullit, sepse janë elementë të kultivuar me përkujdesje, respekt e dashuri prej tij, të cilat koha nuk i ka bjerrë, por i ka pasuruar, duke dëshmuar edhe identitetin tonë kombëtar.

Marre nga "Revista Univers"

----------


## Agim Doçi

Mos harroni
Alfabeti shqip asht projektue dhe zbatue ne Kongresin e Manastirit prej Abat Prend Doçit, At Gjergj Fishtes, Luigj Gurakuqit, Dom ndoc Nikaj.
Ndersa "ata te tjeret" kane propozuar cirilike dhe harphet turçe!!!!!
ndre Mjede alfabetin kroat!
Djali Abdyl Frasherit: ciriliket dhe alfabetin turk
Arbereshet nepermjet Luigj Gurakuqit - shkronjat latine me dy shkronjeshin gj, ll, dh, xh, th, sh....etj.etj.
Shtypshkronja NIKAJ ne Shkoder ka pergatit abetaret e para!!!!!!
Mjaft me rrena qe nuk thone te verteten!!!!
Respektoni ata GEGE te nderuem dhe prelatë te larte te Kishes qe shpetuen kombin nga asimilimi!

----------


## DI_ANA

Si shkruanin paraardhesit

Abetari shqip

Faik KONICA

Në pak fjalë, - me qëllim por pa shpresë që t`u mbushim kokën hamajve, zaptieve, të shtrembërve e t`egërve, - duam të shkoqitim çështjen e abetares gjer më sot. I pari libër në gjuhën tonë dolli në 1635, d.m.th. 256 vjet më përpara, në Romë, prej Frengut të Bardhë (Dictionarium Latino-Epiroticum). [Autori më vonë do zbulonte duke gërmuar në arkivat e bibliotekës kombëtare të Francës, veprën e Pjetër Budit "Speculum Confessionis" ose "Pasqyra e të rrëfyemit" të shkruar, me të njëtin alfabet, në vitin 1621, pra 14 vjet më parë]. Ky libër përdori një alfabet, i cili ka të ngjarë se përdorej edhe më parë, se, po ta kish bërë Frengu i Bardhë, do ta kish thënë në parathënie të librit të tij; pra duke heshtur, na rrëfeu se alfabeti i tij nuk qe i ri. Me atë alfabet duallën gjer më sot shumë libra, më të shumtët përmbi fe, një fjalor shqip e italisht disa mijëra shtyllash, e me atë mëson gjithë pjesa e Gegërisë katolike. Të metat e atij alfabeti janë kryesisht dy: 1) Ka disa gërma të veçanta që nuk gjenden në shtypshkronjat; 2) S`është i mjaftueshëm për toskërishten.
Që të mos e ngarkoj tepër artikullin, shkoj e vij te viti 1879. Në atë mot, Sulltani, për të ndezur në Shqipëri një zjarr kundër sllavizmit, cpoi disa "Meemure" shqiptare të mblidhen që të bëjnë një alfabet shqip. Këta, me leje të qeverisë (turke), u mbluadhnë. Në mes tyre, hyri si thonë e si do të mund të provojmë një ditë - një anëtar i Moskovit, i cpuar me udhë nga patriarku grek. Kjo mbledhje kishte për detyrë: 1) O të merrte alfabetin e Frengut të Bardhë, si 300 e sa vjetësh më të vjetër; 2) O të bënte një të ri, duke treguar të metat e alfabetit të vjetër; 3) O të mos i përsëritte ato mangësi.
Mjerisht, mbledhja turko-moskove: 1) Nuk e mori alfabetin e Bardhit. 2) Nuk tha pse s`e mori. 3) I përsëriti të keqiat e alfabetit të Bardhit. 4) Shtoi shumë gabime të reja.
Që të marrin vesh atdhetarët e kulluar se ç`është ai alfabet i Stambollit, le të venë re këto: Alfabeti i Stambollit ka 36 gërma. Ndër këto janë: 1) shtatë shkronja cirilike (sllave). 2) Pesë shkronja greke. 3) Një shkronje cirilike (sllave) kokë-tatëpjetë. 4) Një shkronjë latine e vërtitur. 5) Dy shkronja latine kokë-tatëpjetë. 6) Një shkronjë latine e tredhur. Të tjerat janë latine. Lexuesi që ka pakë mendje, i sheh vetë ndyrësinë e këtij alfabeti: 1) I bërë me spica të Moskovit, na vë në rend të popujve sllavë. 2) I përzier me shtatë mënyra shkronjash, është i ndyrë në të parë, e i jep gjuhës një hije të egër. 3) Nuk mund të botosh libra asgjëkundi në Evropë, veç po të blesh shkronjat përkatëse dhe të paguash shumë më shtrenjtë. Kur desha të filloj një të përkohshme shqipe gjashtë vjet më parë, dëshirova pikë-së-pari të përdor o alfabetin e vjetër të Shkodrës, o alfabetin e Stambollit - të cilat do t`i rrëfej ndoshta një ditë gjatë e gjerë, e atëherë le të gjykojnë shqiptarët ç`janë ata njerëz e ç`jam unë - nuk më tunden fare.
Më 1899, disa atdhetarë të flaktë të Shkodrës u mblodhnë, për të themeluar një shoqëri të madhe për lëvrimin e gjuhës shqipe. Këta shqiptarë krijuan një alfabet, të cilin, edhe pse qe i arsyeshëm edhe nga dëshira e bashkimit, e muarëm edhe ne dhe po e përdorim që prej dy vjetësh tek revista "Albania"... Alfabeti i "Bashkimit" jo vetëm shtypet lehtazi kudo, po është edhe i arsyeshëm në shumë anë. Këto edhe njëqind të tjera tregojnë se me alfabet të "Bashkimit" mbahet mirë rrënja e fjalëve.
Tani cilat janë kundërshtimet e meemureve kundër këtij alfabeti. Janë pesë: 1) "Alfabeti i Stambollit është më i vjetër" -"Bashkt-ustuna, efendem!" Por alfabeti i Bardhit është 300 vjet më i vjetër. Pse nuk e mbajtët? Pra, edhe ju vetë rrëfyet se vjetërsia nuk është argument i mjaftueshëm për të mbajtur një gjë të ligë. 2) "Alfabeti i Stambollit është më i përhapur". -Ato gënjeshtra t`ia shisni një tjatëri, por jo mua. A e mirrni vesh? Ndër 100, 90 ndër shqiptarët e jashtëm e përdorin këtë alfabet që përdorim ne, a me disa ndryshime. Atë të meemureve e përdorin 7 a 8 meemure, e nja 10 zaptienj këmbë-qelbur të Toskërisë. Po, si thotë Frengu, "qui n`entend qu`une cloche n`entend qu`un son". "Kush dëgjon vetëm një këmbanë, dëgjon vetëm një zë". E ju, duke folur gjithnjë me ata 10 a 15 meemure e zaptienj, "u-hazdis" e kujtoni se kini me vete gjithë Shqipërinë. 3) "Shkronjat e "Bashkimit" janë të shumta e nuk i mëson dot populli". -Përgjigje: Alfabeti i "Bashkimit" ka 23 ose 24 shenja, kurse juaji ka 36, d.m.th. 12 më tepër. 4) "Populli s`merr vesh se si dy shenja bëjnë një tingull. I duket më lehtë një shenjë për çdo zë". -Përgjigje: "Evet efendem, vallah bil`lah! Jini të mësuar me "xhin-cim-sin-shun", o mor të zinj, e jo populli po juve vetë ju duket e vështirë të mblidhni dy shkronja për të treguar një tingull. Se arabishtja e turqishtja që ju kanë hyrë në palcë e në gjak, për çdo tingull kanë një shenjë. Fshataraku i Gjermanisë pse mëson, p.sh. katër shkronja -tsch- për të treguar tingullin ç? Fshataraku i Shqipërisë pse të mos mësojë dy shkronja? Fshatarët e Shqipërisë kanë mend, po Bashstenete s`mësoni dot ndoshta. 5) Më në fund Meemuret na pyetnë shumë herë: Pse "Albania" edhe "Bashkimi" nuk u muarnë vesh ta kenë alfabetin një e të përbashkët? -Me të vërtet, në nja dy a tre shkronja kemi ndryshim, por ai ndryshim nuk prish punë. Fundi alfabeti një është. Rumania ka një Akademi, e, megjithatë, bota është ndarë në dy pjesë për një ndryshim të dy a tri shkronjave. Më vonë edhe ky ndryshim do të pushojë. Alfabeti i "Bashkimit", për lirinë që i dha shqipes të shtypet apo të botohet kudo, për hijen europiane që i dha shkrimit të gjuhës sonë, për shërbime të tjera që ka për të bërë në sy të botes, meriton me të vërtet emrin ALFABETI KOMBETAR I QYTETERUAR. Alfabeti i Moskoveve e i Turqeve, i Meemureve e i zaptieve, i harbuteve e i ulefexhijve, me hijen aziatike e të ndyrë që ka, me pengesë e botimit që u sjell librave shqipe, s`meriton tjatër emër përveç ALFABETI I EGER I HARBUTEVE. U bë nevojë t`u thyejmë hundën një herë harbutëve. Në kanë për të thënë gjë, të re, do t'u përgjigjemi. Po, në zënçin të këndojnë për të mijtën herë këngën e zaptieve, nuk kemi kohë për të humbur. 

Tirana Observer

----------


## ThE_DaRk_NiGhT

*Hajd te na rroje gjuha shqipe edhe 200 te tjera*

----------


## DI_ANA

Eqrem Çabej (1908 - 1980)  	 

Është një ndër përfaqësuesit më të shquar të gjuhësisë shqiptare. Lindi më 7 gusht 1908 në Gjirokastër.

Mësimet e para i  mori në këtë qytet të lindjes. Atje ai mbaroi më 1921 shkollën qytetëse me përfundime të shkëlqyera. Atje, në gjirin e familjes dhe në rrethin e bashkëqytetarëve të tij, të njohur për dashurinë e madhe për Atdheun dhe për arsimin, u mbrujt edhe karakteri i tij. Pas mbarimit të shkollës qytetëse ai fitoi të drejtën e një burse të dhënë nga Prefektura  e atëhershme e Gjirokastrës për të vazhduar studimet e mesme dhe të larta jashtë shtetit. Dhe kështu ai nisi, ashtu si edhe të rinj shqiptarë të tjerë, rrugën e mërgimit në kërkim të diturisë.

Për të vazhduar studimet, Eqrem Çabej u dërgua në Austri. Para se të hynte në ndonjë shkollë, iu desh të qëndronte një vit pranë familjes Reinmyler, në St. Pölten afër Vjenës, për të mësuar gjermanishten. Rasti e solli që të binte në një familje të kulturuar dhe dashamirëse, që u kujdes për të si ta kishte birin e vet. Gjatë qëndrimit pranë kësaj familjeje ai punoi shumë për ta përvetësuar sa më shpejt gjermanishten. Duke lënë përshtypje shumë të mira jo vetëm me zellin e madh, por edhe me sjelljen shembullore. Dëshira  për t´u bërë sa më i vlefshëm për Atdheun, e nxiti atë që, pas një viti qëndrimi në St. Pölten, vitin tjetër të merrte njëherësh dy klasa të gjimnazit që e mbaroi shkëlqyeshëm në vitin 1926 në Klagenfurt të Austrisë. Dhe këtu fillon faza kritike për të ardhmen e këtij të riu të talentuar. I ati, një gjykatës i diplomuar në Dar - ul - Hukuk të Stambollit, i nisur nga dëshira që i biri të kishte një të ardhme të sigurt, e këshilloi të vazhdonte universitetin për mjekësi. Por i biri kishte tjetër dëshirë e tjetër mendim. Ai donte të bëhej gjuhëtar. “Gjuhësia është për pasanikët, - i tha i ati prerazi, - kurse neve na duhet një zanat që të na sigurojë jetën“. Atëherë djali, „i bindur“, u regjistrua në Fakultetin e Mjekësisë të Universitetit të Romës. Por këtu ai më fort shkonte të studionte vepra gjuhësore e letrare nëpër bibliotekat romane. Në këto rrethana, babai i urtë e la të lirë të birin të bënte ashtu si donte vetë, por jo edhe pa i thënë: “Paç vetën në qafë, o bir!“. Pra, faza vendimtare për të ardhmen e të riut Çabej nis atëherë kur ai fitoi „lirinë“ për të ndjekur degën që i pëlqente. Në vitin akademik 1927 - 1928 u regjistrua në Fakultetin Filozofik të Universitetit të Gracit, ku ndoqi studimet për dy gjashtëmujorë (semestra). Pastaj studimet i vazhdoi në Universitetin e Vjenës.

Dega e gjuhësisë në Fakultetin Filozofik të Universitetit të Vjenës kishte një traditë të vyer. Aty kishin punuar profesorë të tillë të shquar si sllavistët e njohur Franc Miklosiç (Miklosich) (1813 - 1956), Vatroslav Jagiç (1838 - 1923), romanisti me emër Vilhelm Majer - Lybke (Myer - Lübke) (1861 - 1936) etj. Në kohën që u regjistrua Çabej, në atë universitet punonin, ndër të tjerë, indoeuropianisti dhe grecisti i njohur P. Kreçmer (P. Kretschmer) (1866 - 1956), albanologu i dëgjuar Norbert Jokl (1877 - 1942), arkeologu dhe historiani i njohur Karl Paç (K. Patsch) (1865 - 1945) etj. Të kujtojmë se në Austri ishte krijuar një traditë e mirë edhe për studimin e historisë së gjuhës shqipe dhe të historisë së popullit shqiptar.

Norbert Jokli, duke e çmuar talentin e studentit të ri shqiptar, e mbajti afër atë dhe kështu u zhvillua midis tyre një miqësi e ngushtë dhe një bashkëpunim i frytshëm, që ndihmoi aq shumë për ta përudhur Çabejn e ri në studimin e thelluar shkencor kur ishte ende student. Në përputhje me kërkesën e Universitetit të Vjenës që, për ta marrë diplomën me gradën e doktorit në profilin përkatës studenti duhej të mbaronte një disertacion, diplomanti E. Çabej zgjodhi për këtë qëllim temën Studime italo - shqiptare (Italoalbanische Studien). Për këtë disertacion ai punoi me zell të madh dhe shkoi e mblodhi material pranë arbëreshëve të Sicilisë në vitin 1932. Disertacioni u mbrojt më 7 tetor 1933 para prof. dr. Paul Kreçmerit, prof. dr. Norbert Joklit dhe prof. dr. Karl Paçit dhe për këtë atij  iu dha diploma për gradën doktor nga Univrsiteti i Vjenës. Diploma është nënshkruar nga të tre profesorët e lartpërmendur përkrah vlerësimit shkelqyeshëm (Ausgezeichnet).

Disertacioni prej 145 faqesh të daktilografuara përbëhet prej pesë kapitujsh. Kreu i parë bën fjalë për emigrimin e arbëreshëve dhe përhapjen e tyre në Italinë e Jugut dhe në Sicili (f. 1 - 50). I dyti përmban një skicë të sistemit gramatikor (f. 51 - 94). Në kreun e tretë trajtohet fjalëformimi dhe fjalori (f. 95 - 113); prapashtesat romane, etimologjia popullore, kalke gjuhësore dhe huazime (gjermane, turke, arabe). Në kreun e katërt janë përfshirë tekste dhe mjekësia popullore; 2 përralla; 3. këngë, ballada e Konstandinit të vogël, ringjallja e Lazërit. Kreu i pestë përmban një fjalorth.

Pas mbarimit me sukses të studimeve universitare 25 - vjeçari Eqrem Çabej u  kthye përfundimisht në Shqipëri, me diplomën e Universitetit të Vjenës në xhep dhe me dëshirën e zjarrtë për t´i vënë dituritë dhe energjitë e tij në shërbim të Atdheut.

Në kohën që u kthye Çabej në Shqipëri, kriza ekonomike që kishte përfshirë gjithë botën, këtu kishte sjellë pasoja edhe më të mëdha, që mplekseshin edhe me rrjedhojat e një prapambetje të madhe në fushën e arsimit dhe të kulturës. Nga plaga e rëndë e analfabetizmit vuanin mbi 80 për qind e popullsisë. Edhe në ato pak shkolla të mesme që mbaheshin në këmbë, niveli i përgatitjes së nxënësve, me gjithë përpjekje të mëdha të disa arsimtarëve atdhetarë si Aleksansër Xhuvani, Kostaq Cipoja, Ahmet Gashi, Vasil Vunjau, Kolë Paparistoja, Sotir Papahristoja, Sotir Kuneshka, Minella Karajani, Hysni Babametoja, Gjergj Cancoja etj. ishte ende larg nivelit mesatar të kohës. Tekstet mësimore ishin shumë të pakta dhe numri i nxënësve nëpër ato shkolla ishte shumë i vogël në krahasim me nevojat të një vendi të prapambetur, siç ishte Shqipëria e asaj kohe. Në këto rrethana u kthye i diplomuari i Universitetit të Vjenës në Tiranë, ku u mor vendimi për ta emëruar nëndrejtor të konviktit „Malet tona“, pranë gjimnazit të Shkodrës, me të drejtën për të dhënë edhe orë mësimi në atë shkollë. Në këtë gjimnaz, të themeluar në vitin 1922, Çabej zhvilloi lëndën e letërsisë shqipe. Por, siç del edhe nga teksti Elemente të gjuhës e të literaturës shqipe (për shkolla të mesme), botuar prej tij më 1936, në orët e mësimit ai jepte edhe njohuri për gjuhën shqipe dhe folklorin shqiptar.

Në vitin shkollor 1935 - 1936 Çabej u transferua në shkollën Normale, ku - ashtu si në Shkodër - ka lënë përshtypje shumë të mira jo vetëm për kulturën e gjerë, por edhe për sjelljen dhe lidhjet e tij me nxënësit. Edhe në Normalën e Elbasanit Çabej qëndroi vetëm një vit. Që andej u transferua në Ministrinë e Arsimit për t´u marrë me drejtimin e arsimit të mesëm. Me sa kuptohet nga qëndrimi i tij, ai nuk e kishte mirëpritur një emërim të tillë. Me një lutje më datë 17. 12. 1936, drejtuar Ministrisë së Arsimit, ai kërkon që për arsye shëndetësore të transferohet nga ai dikaster e të riemërohet si profesor i letërsisë në liceun e Tiranës. Por një kërkesë e tillë, më sa duket, nuk u pëlqeu drejtuesve të atij dikasteri, të cilët vendosën ta hiqnin qafe „me lezet“, duke e dërguar që "të mësonte“ në Shkollën e Plotësimit Ushtarak! Duke qenë se vuante nga një sëmundje mushërish, ai kërkoi që të lirohej nga një detyrim i tillë, por lutja e tij jo vetëm që nuk u mor parasysh, pore dhe i solli kokëçarje të tjera. Me "çështjen Çabej“ u mor më në fund edhe Këshilli i Ministrave të asaj kohe, i cili vendosi që Çabej, pas mbarimit të Shkollës së Plotësimit Ushtarak, të transferohej si profesor në Gjirokastër dhe që, po të tregonte shenja të tjera të padëshiruara, kundër tij të merreshin masa edhe më të rënda.

Gjatë vjetëve 1938 - 1939 e gjejmë përsëri arsimtar, kësaj radhe në Gjirokastër, ku vazhdoi të jepte mësimin e letërsisë të bashërenduar me elemente të gjuhës shqipe. Edhe këtu Eqrem Çabej ka lënë përshtypje shumë të mira.

Në vitin shkollor 1939 - 1940 Çabej u transferua në gjimnazin e Tiranës ku u ngarkua me drejtimin e shkollës. Me sa duket, autoritete pushtuese (fashistët pushtues italianë në Shqipëri, nën. imi. A. S.) shpresonin ta bënin për vete këtë profesor me kulturë, që kishte fituar emër të mirë me studimet dhe botimet e tij. Por u gabuan. Ai ishte njeri që nuk gënjehej nga të joshurat e armiqve dhe nuk bëhej në asnjë mënyrë vegël e tyre.

Në këto rrethana autoritetet pushtuese italiane e larguan "me lezet“ Çabejn nga Shqipëria, duke i gjetur një "punë shkencore“ pranë Akademisë së Shencave në Romë“. Këtu ai e shfrytëzoi qëndrimin e tij të mbikëqyrur, për të punuar për Atlasin gjuhësor shqiptar.

Gjatë qëndrimit në Romë autoritetet italiane më 1942 dhe gjermanët më 1943 i propozuan që të bëhej ministër i Arsimit në qeverinë kuislinge të Tiranës, por ai nuk e pranoi. Lidhur me këto propozime ai shkruan, ndër të tjera, në autobiografinë e tij: “Kam hedhur poshtë çdo propozim për bashkëpunim me të huajin, çdo gjë që nuk pajtohet me nderin tim si shqiptar dhe me të mirën e vendit e të popullit“.

Në Romë Çabej qëndroi deri në korrik të viti 1944, kur ende zinte Lufta e Dytë Botërore. Atëherë ai vendosi të kthehej në Shqipëri ku, më në fund, arriti pas një udhëtimi shumë të vështirë me anë të bregdetit dalmat në një kohë që atje, siç dihet, ziente lufta partizane kundër nazistëve gjermanë.

Pas Çlirimit të Shqipërisë edhe për Çabejn fillon një jetë me perspektiva të mëdha. . Ai filloi të mbajë ligjërata nga lëndët linguistikë dhe albanologji në Shkollën e Lartë të Tiranës, qysh më 1946. Ai vazhdoi punën pedagogjike edhe më pas në Institutin Pedagogjik katërvjeçar dhe sidomos në Fakultetin e Historisë e të Filologjisë, që u ngrit mbi bazën e Institutit katërvjeçar në kuadrin e Universitetit të Tiranës, që u krijua  në vitin 1957. Këtu ai zhvilloi për shumë vjet lëndën Hyrje në historinë e gjuhës shqipe dhe Fonetika historike e shqipes, për të cilën hartoi edhe tekstin përkatës, që është ende në përdorim.

Në veprimtarinë gjysmëshekullore të Çabejt vendin kryesor e zë pa dyshim prodhimtaria e tij e pasur shkencore e cila mund të ndahet në dy faza kryesore: faza e parë vazhdon deri në prag të Çlirimit të Shqipërisë dhe faza e dytë nis pas vitit 1945. Veprimtaria e tij shkencore gjatë këtyre dy fazave është e kushtëzuar jo vetëm nga interesat e tij shkencore, por edhe nga punët që ishte ngarkuar të kryente. Sidoqoftë në fazën e parë ai është marrë edhe me studime thjesht shkencore edhe me botime të nevojshme për shkollën e mesme. Në prodhimtarinë e tij të asaj faze bie në sy një interesim i madh jo vetëm për gjuhësinë, por edhe për folklorin e letërsinë artistike, me një anim të lehtë nga kjo fushë e dytë. E kjo duket qartë edhe nga titujt e botimeve të tij të kësaj periudhe, kur krahas studimeve thjesht gjuhësore ka botuar edhe studime nga fusha e folklorit dhe e letërsisë, ose edhe studime me karakter të përzier gjuhësor e letrar. Nga studimet thjesht gjuhësore të asaj periudhe mund të përmendim: 1. Tekste italo - shqiptare (1935). 2. Elemente dialektore nga Italia. 3. Marrëdhëniet midis shqipes dhe rumanishtes. 4. Shprehje dhe frazeologji paralele në gjuhët ballkanike. 5. Atlasi gjuhësor shqiptar.

Nga fusha e folklorit dhe e letërsisë mund të përmendim ndër të tjera: 1. Kënga e Lenorës në poezinë popullore shqiptare. 2. Zakone dhe doke të shqiptarëve. 3. Konstandini i vogëlith dhe kthimi i Odiseut. 4. Për gjenezën e literaturës shqipe. 5. Kulti dhe vijimi i hyjneshës Diana në Ballkan.

Nga studimet me karakter të përzier (gjuhësor, letrar dhe folklorik) duhen përmendur sidomos Studime italo - shqiptare dhe teksti për shkolla të mesme Elemente të gjuhësisë e të literaturës shqipe (me pjesë të zgjedhura). Ky tekst, siç del edhe nga vetë titulli, është ndarë në tri pjesë. Në pjesën e parë (f. 10 - 22) jepen disa njohuri të përmbledhura mbi gjuhën, mbi gjuhët e botës, mbi gjuhët indoevropiane dhe mbi gjuhën shqipe. Në pjesën e dytë (f. 24 - 62) jepen njohuri të përmbledhura për shkrimtarët e vjetër shqiptarë dhe arbëreshë, për shkrimtarët e shekullit XIX dhe të fillimit të shekullit XX si dhe për poezinë popullore shqiptare dhe arbëreshe. Në pjesën e tretë (f. 64 - 201) janë radhitur pjesë të zgjedhura nga shkrimtarët e vjetër shqiptarë dhe arbëreshë, nga shkrimtarët shqiptarë dhe arbëreshë të shekullit XIX dhe të filllimit të shekullit XX, si dhe nga poezia popullore e arbëreshëve të Greqisë dhe të Italisë të shekullit XIX dhe të fillimit të shekullit XX, si dhe nga poezia popullore e arbëreshëve  të Greqisë dhe të Italisë dhe nga Shqipëria.

Veprimtaria shkencore e Çabejt mori një zhvillim shumë të madh në fazën e dytë, d. m. th. pas Çlirimit, kur ai punonte pranë ish - Institutit të Shkencave dhe më vonë pranë Institutit të Gjuhësisë dhe të Letërsisë, dhe njëkohësisht edhe si pedagog në shkollën e lartë. Si punonjës shkencor, krahas punës së madhe që bëri për zhvillimin e temave të planit vetjak nga fusha e gjuhësisë, ai dha ndihmesa me vlerë edhe në kryerjen e disa punimeve në bashkëpunim me gjuhëtarët të tjerë. Këtu duhet përmendur, në radhë të parë, bashkëpunimi i tij i frytshëm me profesor Aleksandër Xhuvanin për hartimin e monografive Parashtesat e gjuhës shqipe (1956) dhe Prapashtesat e gjuhës shqipe (1962), që janë dy nga studimet shkencore më të rëndësishme të gjuhësisë shqiptare. Çabej ka bashkëpunuar edhe në mjaft vepra të tjera kolektive, si në përgatitjen e Fjalorit serbo - kroatisht - shqip (1947) dhe në hartimin e 13 terminologjive për shkenca të ndryshme. Ai ka bashkëpunuar gjithashtu edhe në redaksitë e revistave shkencore të ish - Institutit të Shkencave dhe të Institutit të Gjuhësisë e të Letërsisë, në komisionet përgatitore të konferencave dhe sesioneve shkencore të organizuara nga Instituti i Gjuhësisë dhe i Letërsisë, si dhe në komisionin përgatitor të Kongresit të Drejtshkrimit të Gjuhës Shqipe (1972).
   Nga fusha e fonetikës dhe të gramatikës historike Çabej ka botuar një mori  artikujsh e studimesh si: 1. Mbi disa rregulla të fonetikës historike të shqipes, 2. Disa aspekte të fonetikës historike të shqipes në dritën e gjuhës së Gjon Buzukut, Për historinë e zanores ë                                            në gjuhën shqipe, Trajtimi i zanoreve iniciale te Gjon Buzuku, Diftongje dhe grupe zanoresh të shqipes, Për historinë e konsonantizmit në gjuhën shqipe, Disa mendime mbi nazalizmin e shqipes etj. Këto studime janë ribotuar më 1988 në një vëllim më vete nga Instituti i Gjuhësisë dhe i Letërsisë i Akademisë së Shkencave të Shqipërisë, me titullin: “E, Çabej, Studime për fonetikën historike të gjuhës shqipe“. Ndërsa nga fusha e gramatikës historike vlen të përmendim: Shumësi i singularizuar në gjuhën shqipe, problemi i nyjave të shqipes, çështja e gjinisë asnjanëse etj.
   Duke qenë se studimet diakronike në fushën e shqipes nuk mund të mendohen pa njohur mirë autorët e vjetër, veprat e të cilëve ruajnë edhe mjaft elemente gjuhësore arkaike, ishte e natyrshme që Çabej gjatë veprimtarisë së tij shkencore t´i kushtonte një vëmendje të veçantë edhe njohjes dhe studimit të atyre autorëve. Një punë të madhe bëri ai sidomos për studimin e gjuhës së Gjon Buzukut, veprën e të cilit edhe e ribotoi të transliteruar dhe të traskribuar. Veç kësaj, ai ka botuar edhe artikuj studimorë mbi gjuhën e autorëve të vjetër shqiptarë e arbëreshë. Nga këta duhen përmendur sidomos: Hyrja e gjatë në pjesën e parë të veprës „Meshari Gjon Buzukut I,  Gjon Buzuku, një studim i shumëanshëm historiko - gjuhësor, Tekstet e vjetra shqipe dhe disa kritere rreth botimit të tyre, Pjetër Budi dhe gjuha e tij etj
   Në përgjithësi Çabej njihet si një gjuhëtar që është marrë me probleme të historisë së gjuhës shqipe dhe si rrjedhim nga një masë e gjerë pak njihet puna e tij  për shqipen e sotme letrare. Por, po të shihet nga afër veprimtaria e tij shkencore, sidomos në periudhën e dytë, bie në sy se ai është interesuar dhe ka punuar mjaft edhe për gjuhën e sotme letrare. Prandaj këtu do t´i përmendim vetëm disa nga artikujt dhe kumtesat e tij për këtë çështje, siç janë, ndër të tjera: Mbi disa çështje të shkrimit dhe të drejtshkrimit të shqipes, kumtesë e mbajtur në Kongresin e Drejtshkrimit të Gjuhës Shqipe, Për pastërtinë e gjuhës shqipe.

Ai mori pjesë edhe në disa konferenca e kongrese, të mbajtura  brenda vendit, me disa kumtesa, si p. sh.: 1. Detyrat e gjuhësisë shqiptare në lidhje me gjuhën letrare kombëtare e probleme të tjera, diskutim i mbajtur në Sesionin  e dytë shkencor për vitin 1952 të Sesionit të gjuhës e të letërsisë. 2. Disa probleme themelore të historisë së vjetër të gjuhës shqipe, kumtesë e mbajtur në Konferencën e Parë të Studimeve Albanologjike me 1962. 3. Ilirishtja dhe shqipja, kumtesë e mbajtur në sesionin shkencor Ilirët dhe gjeneza e shqiptarëve, Tiranë, 1969. 4. Problemi i vendit të formimit të gjuhës shqipe, kumtesë e mbajtur në Kuvendin e Parë të Studimeve Ilire, Tiranë, 1972. 5. Mbi disa çështje të traditës së shkrimit dhe të drejtshkrimit të gjuhës shqipe, kumtesë e mbajtur në Kongresin e Drejtshkrimit të Gjuhës Shqipe, Tiranë, 1972. Ndërsa në ato ndërkombëtare do përmendur: 1. Die älteren Wohnsitze der Albaner auf der Balkan - halbinsel im Lichte der Sprache und der Ortsnamen (Vendbanimet e hershme të shqiptarëve në Gadishullin Ballkanik në dritën e gjuhës dhe të  emrave të vendeve), kumtesë e mbajtur në VIII Congressio Internazionale di Scienze Onomastiche; 1. Der Beitrag des Albanischen zum Balkansprachbund (Kontributi i shqipes në formimin e lidhjes gjuhësore ballkanike), referat i mbajtur në Kongresin I Ndërkombëtar të Studimebve Ballkanike dhe të Evropës Juglindore, Sofje, 19666; 3. Das albanologische Werk Norbert Jokls. (Vepra albanologjike e Norbert Joklit), referat i mbajtur në Kolokiumin Albanologjik Ndërkombëtar të Insbrukut më 1972 etj.

Eqrem Çabej ka botuar një numër të madh artikujsh shkencorë edhe në gjuhë të huaja nëpër revista ose nëpër vëllime përkujtimore në vende të ndryshme të botës.

Vdiq më 13 gusht 1980 në një klinikë të Romës.

Sot emrin e Eqrem Çabejt e  mbajnë me krenari shumë shkolla në Kosovë dhe Universiteti i Gjirokastrës në Shqipëri.


E përgatiti: Agim SPAHIU

Marrë nga monografia "Eqrem Çabej“  e Shaban DEMIRAJT, botuar  më 1990 në Tiranë

"Shkenca.org"

----------


## DI_ANA

Aleksandër Xhuvani (1880 - 1961)  	  

Kreu studimet e larta në Universitetin e Athinës. Veprimtaria e tij për studimin e gjuhës shqipe dhe arsimin kombëtar, e nisi që gjatë periudhës së Rilindjes Kombëtare. Bëri një punë të madhe për pajisjen e shkollës sonë me tekste të gjuhës shqipe, të letërsisë, të pedagogjisë dhe të psikologjisë. Drejtoi e punoi për hartimin e udhëzuesve drejtshkrimorë në vitet 1949, 1951, 1954, 1956.

Pati një veprimtari të gjerë në fushën e pastërtisë së gjuhës shqipe e të pasurimit të saj dhe botoi veprën “Për pastërtinë e gjuhës shqipe” (1956). Bashkëpunoi me profesorin Eqrem Çabej, për hartimin e veprave “Parashtesat” (1956) dhe “Prapashtesat e gjuhës shqipe” (1962), trajtesa themelore në fushën e fjalëformimit të gjuhës shqipe. Botoi dhe një varg punimesh monografike për pjesoren, paskajoren dhe parafjalët e gjuhës shqipe.

Ai ishte njohës i mirë dhe mbledhës i pasionuar i visarit leksikor të gjuhës së popullit. Fjalët dhe shprehjet e mbledhura, u botuan pjesërisht pas vdekjes, në formën e një fjalori. Përgatiti një botim të dytë të “Fjalorit të gjuhës shqipe” të Kristoforidhit (1961).

Vepra e plotë e tij, e projektuar në disa vëllime, ende nuk është botuar. Në vitin 1980 është botuar vëllimi i parë.


"Shkenca.org"

----------

